# Rift - Planes of Telara



## kuroikenshi (Feb 9, 2011)

Alrighty... I know we had a thread for Beta keys but lets talk about the actuall game play here...

PRO's.
- Awesome way to do talent tree's and specs
- Well Polished for a beta compared to some games (Looking at you FF 14)
- Great Graphics
- Ability to have huge rift fights with with lots of players and NPC's with hardly any lag (Playing from Japan using an old 4870 at 1920x1080 windowed mode)
- Guild's can gain levels and earn perks for all involved
- Can break down crafted items to retrieve ingrediants which can speed up leveling
- Editable UI from the get go
- Servers are clustered into groups of 4 for war fronts queue's.

CON's
- No Guild bank's (uggh)
- Animations feel sluggish
- Beta is only open for a few days at a time


So lets hear it!

I am playing on the Lotham PvP server defiant side. Gankiskhan is the name! Playing a Ranger/Assasin/Marksman build!

I have already pre-ordered the game and happy that there is so much to do even from the get go. Especially with the amount of ways you can make your character via the talents, I won't be getting bored any time soon.

If you havent tried it, Open Beta will begin on the 15th of Feb. GOGOGOGO!


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 9, 2011)

Pros:  I really like it.  Every keybind is exactly the same as WoW, so I already know how to navigate the UI for all the info I want/need.

Cons:  It's still under NDA.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 9, 2011)

they cloned lots of wow features but i think i'll give it a try at launch and see how end game looks like. enjoyed the beta up to level 20 when i stopped to not see too much content before launch


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 9, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> they cloned lots of wow features but i think i'll give it a try at launch and see how end game looks like. enjoyed the beta up to level 20 when i stopped to not see too much content before launch



Yea they did, and they openly admit that... now only did they take a lot of good things from WoW but from other MMO's as well.

UI Elements - WoW
Public Quests - WAR
Warfronts - WoW/WAR
Multi Spec Talent Tree's - WoW/Probably something else

Regardless WoW did the same thing from other MMO's prior to it... Not saying its a bad thing but it shows that Rift has taken those elements and tried to give them a new spin/polish them and it shows!


----------



## Sil (Feb 9, 2011)

The game is pretty entertaining, i felt very comfortable playing, and didn't feel lost, as i normally do when i play a new game. deff felt "at home"
Me and the Fiance are going to pre order, she loves the game too.

hmm, i had it looking pretty sweet with the hd 6950, but last day of beta i dont know what happened, i couldnt get back the AA settings that gave me really good edge angles... dunno what was up with that.


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 9, 2011)

It has a ways to go for class balancing apparently. Nice graphics, good class system (though more variety never hurt anyone). I'm still on the fence about pre-ordering it. Mainly because it will become such a huge time sink, an object which I am short of these days it seems.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 14, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> It has a ways to go for class balancing apparently. Nice graphics, good class system (though more variety never hurt anyone). I'm still on the fence about pre-ordering it. Mainly because it will become such a huge time sink, an object which I am short of these days it seems.



I know what you mean about having a lack of time... with that the current rate of leveling doesnt seem to be so bad. In a total of 6 days of real world time of playing I hit level 20. I did a variety of things such as regular questing, Rift's, and warfronts (Battle Grounds). 

All three of those items are viable ways of leveling up. I think its great because there are times where I dont want to go on my 44th quest to collect bear asses so the local town cook can make something. 

Anyays, open beta will be happening tomorrow so if some of you are on the fence about it... sign up and give it a whirl!


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 15, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> I know what you mean about having a lack of time... with that the current rate of leveling doesnt seem to be so bad. In a total of 6 days of real world time of playing I hit level 20. I did a variety of things such as regular questing, Rift's, and warfronts (Battle Grounds).
> 
> All three of those items are viable ways of leveling up. I think its great because there are times where I dont want to go on my 44th quest to collect bear asses so the local town cook can make something.
> 
> Anyays, open beta will be happening tomorrow so if some of you are on the fence about it... sign up and give it a whirl!



Oh I've played in the last two betas lol. Its a very good game. I have toyed around with several classes. Current fav is Lock/Domi/xx. I tried the warpriest, and while he is grossly overpowered, hes very boring to play.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 15, 2011)

Beta 7 starts today, can't wait!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 15, 2011)

So far I have no complaints granted I'm only lvl 8 I'm a Elementalist / Storm caller / some other thing, but I am really enjoying it and really strongly considering a day 1 purchase, as bullet storm is already payed for.


----------



## Sil (Feb 15, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So far I have no complaints granted I'm only lvl 8 I'm a Elementalist / Storm caller / some other thing, but I am really enjoying it and really strongly considering a day 1 purchase, as bullet storm is already payed for.



its a damn fun game 

if you pre order, you get early play access starting on Feb 24th, vs March 1st non pre order


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 15, 2011)

forums are down, and my characters just all disappeared. Anyone else having this issue? lol


----------



## Sil (Feb 15, 2011)

whatttt theeeee fuuuuuuckkkkkkkkk..... lol
i hope they are testing something 

edit:i just went to go get a drink, then this happened

2nd edit: woot there back


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 15, 2011)

Sil said:


> whatttt theeeee fuuuuuuckkkkkkkkk..... lol
> i hope they are testing something
> 
> edit:i just went to go get a drink, then this happened
> ...



did your characters come back? mine are still gone ;/


----------



## Sil (Feb 15, 2011)

they came back, but now all servers are down, looks like there are mega issues

edit: im stuck on my server with no char, and shard button is greyed out.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 16, 2011)

Like everyone said, Rift has cloned a lot of things from WoW. But WoW set a lot of new standards. And even WoW cloned some it's objects into it's game. But these game pretty much has it all. 

Keybinding/UI = WoW
Hybrid Class = Titan Quest is the first and only game that i can remember that has Hybrid Class.. ex Elementist/Champion.. so on
Warfronts = Almost every MMO has this type of play.. It be Battlegrounds or whatever

But kuroikenshi pretty some up the rest

Can't wait till Feb 24


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 16, 2011)

so can anyone say what the game's really about and what we have to do in it, so a non-buyer can get interested and maybe become will-buy???


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 16, 2011)

thunderising said:


> so can anyone say what the game's really about and what we have to do in it, so a non-buyer can get interested and maybe become will-buy???



Typical MMORPG things. The genre kind of defines the gameplay, I think. Open Beta just give it a try.


----------



## Sil (Feb 16, 2011)

that sums it up lol

after playing all Beta's im still trying out new builds!
currently trying out Paragon(26) / Paladin(8) / Reaver(4), as a dual wield DPS warrior spec.

This looks like its going to be sick 

check out http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html to create potential Builds, mind you, you never know what to expect, so try them out!!
go to the trainer of your calling and buy "Roles" then play around... totally worth it 
dont forget to Learn(upgrade) skills after placing all talent points


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 16, 2011)

Been having another blast with this game and have noticied something else that is awesome... Some of the warfronts have a limit to how many people can join the game... Blackgarden, the first warfront you can do has a limit of 10 and the codex warfront has a limit of 15 people... well since I play on non-peak hours for the US there arent that many people... what I did notice that when I entered a black garden game there were only 5 of us but only 5 of the other team as well... so it balances out perfectly unlike some games where they keep loosely close but may allow either side to have a 1 or two player advantage which can make a huuuge difference.

With that I have been leveling up strictly from warfronts along with their daily quests they have for them and I am pretty satisfied.

Also had some crazy game ordering issues but their customer service guy's resolved the issues in a very timely manner and they gave me a free upgrade to the collectors edition for my troubles! 

Needless to say I am pretty happy with the game and can't wait untill release! Hope everyone is having a good time as well!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 16, 2011)

are there any massive PVP battles like warhammer?


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 16, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> are there any massive PVP battles like warhammer?



Well i havent left the "newbie" area to see the other portions but with those types it depends on how many people are in the area and if people can organize an attack. I know that in one of the higher levels there are PvP objectives that both sides will fight for which in turn promotes world PvP. Is is there PvP battles like warhammer? There probably are!

With that here is the spec that I am going for PvP/Ganking provided that there are no major changes to these classes....  http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0MMNf.0VMft0boz.qGsf00ko.V0toqd

I chooes this because it gives my ranger full stealth with increased run/walk speed while stealthed along with a high crit rate with tons of abilities for crowd control and high mobility.

I have already seen this build work very well since last night I was constantly on the edge with a level 29 rogue while I was 21. See you out in the battlefield!


----------



## lemode (Feb 17, 2011)

ranger/assasin/marksman you & i have the same playstyle. i didn't want to get to jaded on beta this time round. i usually burn myself out before the game releases so i have only played VERY casually. i'll be playing day 1. this is the only MMO i want to play before SW:TOR


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 17, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> are there any massive PVP battles like warhammer?


yes, on pvp servers.. i believe players can jump threw rifts... not really sure, just something i heard



kuroikenshi said:


> Well i havent left the "newbie" area to see the other portions but with those types it depends on how many people are in the area and if people can organize an attack. I know that in one of the higher levels there are PvP objectives that both sides will fight for which in turn promotes world PvP. Is is there PvP battles like warhammer? There probably are!
> 
> With that here is the spec that I am going for PvP/Ganking provided that there are no major changes to these classes....  http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0MMNf.0VMft0boz.qGsf00ko.V0toqd
> 
> ...



It is a nice setup, I used it back in beta 4.. But for pvp, my theory.. it's not all about dmg. I would choose a pvp... Might hit hard but you'll also get hit hard also. But from 1-49 spec IMO doesn't matter.. just whatever you comfortable with. Till you get prestige


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 20, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> yes, on pvp servers.. i believe players can jump threw rifts... not really sure, just something i heard



Ahh no, that's just a rumor. That may be possible in an expansion or a huge update but you can't do that now.

With that, there are only a few day's left and I have messed with a Cleric, specifically Sentinel, Shaman, and warden? That has some good survivability and have had a great time taking on a large amount of enemies and not having to worry about dying.

Also last night I made a bard and plan on dumping most of my points into her just to see how it goes! needless to say its been a great time with this game and got a few other friends to join up!

Can't wait until headstart!


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 20, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> Ahh no, that's just a rumor. That may be possible in an expansion or a huge update but you can't do that now.
> 
> With that, there are only a few day's left and I have messed with a Cleric, specifically Sentinel, Shaman, and warden? That has some good survivability and have had a great time taking on a large amount of enemies and not having to worry about dying.
> 
> ...



Yea i'm digging the Cleric class the most too.. nice dmg and top healers...  4 more days


----------



## Andrei23 (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been having some fun with the rogue myself, now I just need to get some peeps to play it with


----------



## lemode (Feb 21, 2011)

I had casually played throughout beta only bothered to rank to 30 then stopped. I was just having fun and rerolled a new Rogue Friday (didn’t need to but I just wanted to go back and see things I missed pre 20). I rolled a Saboteur/Marksman/Ranger. Grinded to lvl 15 then joined a few warfronts. I didn’t really see if I killed anyone till my last match before beta servers shut down. I took a screen shot of my last match…and answered any doubtful question I had if I was killing anyone…I was. Haha.







I was on the fence about playing this at launch…but I actually enjoy the game. CE pre ordered since I want the 24 slot bag and my mount cuz I ranked up abilities and such and only had 1 plat (and 56 gold) @ LvL 15...and didn't want to wait the full 20 lvls.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 21, 2011)

It's different. Pretty fun but I find the animations really strange as mentioned. The casting bars aren't smooth and my FPS is all over the place while playing if any other characters are on screen.

It's okay I guess, if it ran better I would probably enjoy it more. I'm picky when it comes to frame rate.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 21, 2011)

lemode said:


> I had casually played throughout beta only bothered to rank to 30 then stopped. I was just having fun and rerolled a new Rogue Friday (didn’t need to but I just wanted to go back and see things I missed pre 20). I rolled a Saboteur/Marksman/Ranger. Grinded to lvl 15 then joined a few warfronts. I didn’t really see if I killed anyone till my last match before beta servers shut down. I took a screen shot of my last match…and answered any doubtful question I had if I was killing anyone…I was. Haha.
> 
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/2011-2-20_175446.jpg
> 
> I was on the fence about playing this at launch…but I actually enjoy the game. CE pre ordered since I want the 24 slot bag and my mount cuz I ranked up abilities and such and only had 1 plat (and 56 gold) @ LvL 15...and didn't want to wait the full 20 lvls.



The Warfronts are definitely fun IMO. I have a 18 Rouge Bard/Riftstaler/Nightblade that I built up during beta 7. With many points spent in the Bard soul, Rouges can definitely dish out a ton of hurt in Warfront. The Bards can surely help with kills (Gotta love the Cadence ability when them points stack up.) while keeping everyone healed up. 

So far, great game, I preordered and have been really enjoying the betas, can't wait until the 24th so I can play 'for real'.


----------



## Flibolito (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah the shadows really kill performance in the beta. Game looks good but I'll wait, not really itching for an MMO right now but this one seems a lot of fun, at least 2 weeks of beta did.


----------



## The_Ish (Feb 22, 2011)

Another Korean grind MMO? I'll pass!


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 22, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Another Korean grind MMO? I'll pass!



lol? Rift is american made. HQ'd in Redwood Shores, Cali. Not so much a grinder, either. Rifts are the best feature, really.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anybody think that the official version will run better than the last beta? I mean what can they do in a few days.. I pre-ordered so I could be playing on the 24th.. but whenever I went to a city or an area with a lot of players my performance took a beating!

That is, on any setting (low med high ultra or full) when I enable shadows.


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 22, 2011)

thats weird, MLG. I get excellent framerates. Is it possible to clock your processor a bit higher? I have noticed framerates getting better from beta to beta. Im sure it will improve eventually.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 22, 2011)

Well folks, the beta is now over. I hope everyone had a good time, I know I did! For those of you that are taking part of headstart....

Countdown for Rift

I can't wait to get this on officially. I just hope they release the server list soon since all the server names are changing... uggh... I am really going through riftdrawles  

See you soon!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 22, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> thats weird, MLG. I get excellent framerates. Is it possible to clock your processor a bit higher? I have noticed framerates getting better from beta to beta. Im sure it will improve eventually.



My heatsink is garbage. I can't really overclock, I've tried in the past and it heated up @ 2.9, 3.0 and 3.2ghz to crazy temps :\

I tried a beta about a month ago and it was almost un playable. The last beta was a lot better though. 

My cpu and ram are both very slow though in today's market, I plan on upgrading this summer =3


----------



## lemode (Feb 22, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Another Korean grind MMO? I'll pass!



I am the anti grinder and have played nearly every MMO released from 1999 - Today...and I am telling you this grind isn't half as bad as every other MMO out there. And the only Korean style grinds we get are from NC Soft as most other companies in the US have EASY grinds when you compare them. You can get to level 15 in a day no problem.



johnnyfiive said:


> The Warfronts are definitely fun IMO. I have a 18 Rouge Bard/Riftstaler/Nightblade that I built up during beta 7. With many points spent in the Bard soul, Rouges can definitely dish out a ton of hurt in Warfront. The Bards can surely help with kills (Gotta love the Cadence ability when them points stack up.) while keeping everyone healed up.
> 
> So far, great game, I preordered and have been really enjoying the betas, can't wait until the 24th so I can play 'for real'.



Yeah Bard’s are definitely dope I only had a chance to do 1 warfront with mine and I didn’t kill nearly as much as I did with the saboteur (obviously AOE > Single targets) but it’s defiantly going to be something I explore a lot later. I like everything about Rogues and I like everything about this game really. I am all for rolling 1 char and being able to fulfill the various builds I want to play within that one char. That alone is what makes this game more alluring than many other’s that have come out in the last 3 years. 

2 more days!


----------



## Agility (Feb 23, 2011)

It's time to form up which server and side you guys are playing. Guardian? Defiant? The beta is opened up soon in a days time


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Agility said:


> It's time to form up which server and side you guys are playing. Guardian? Defiant? The beta is opened up soon in a days time



Can't decide on a server yet... def a pve server. I know Defiant quest and area's best.. but the Guardians quest seem to be a lot closer together lol But yea beta is over, head start begins tomorrow


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll be Guardian on a pve (maybe pve-rp) server. Inquisitor/melee class/warden. Should be good!

lol @ 58 minute download for the entire game.  FIOS


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 23, 2011)

O yea i'm rolling either cleric... but i like hunters also. can't decide either

@Ninkobwi, yea i loled on the download time too. 45min  a lot better speeds than WoW


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 23, 2011)

http://forums.riftgame.com/showthread.php?79032-Official-Rift-Server-List!

I'm gonna hop on *Reclaimer PvP* as a Cleric or Rogue, or possibly both. Guardian all the way.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll be on Keenblade PvE. I'm rolling Defiant (I only played Guardian in all the beta's) so its going to be fresh playing the other side.

I find this game refreshing. You don't even have to run the quests to level up. You can just band up for the rift events and watch the experience points climb! Running quests becomes secondary and only needed to fill in the gaps between rifts and for good kit.

That said I will still run every quest that I find because thats where the lore is and I love doing them.

I'm running a cleric and mage.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2011)

updating my beta files to release now. just copy over your assets folder (yes i know trion says to completely uninstall and redownload the whole game)
you can save about 1.6 GB download that way


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 23, 2011)

I played a rogue for most of the betas and got to about level 14. I found it very boring though, the attacks all sound the same and most of them look the same and nothing really stands out. I dunno if this is just rogue. Maybe it is. dunno.


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://forums.riftgame.com/showthread.php?79032-Official-Rift-Server-List!
> 
> I'm gonna hop on *Reclaimer PvP* as a Cleric or Rogue, or possibly both. Guardian all the way.



That's the server I was going to have my Defiant Rogue on...unless I can have both Guardian & Defiant on the same server like I could in Beta. Haven't seen that I won't be able to in live.

Not sure which side will be more populated. Want to play on whichever side has a faster Warfront pop so I don't have to level outside of PvP


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't decided what server I am going to be on, but I am pretty sure I will be rolling a Rouge and going Bard/Ranger/Saboture , really fun, lots of buffs and epic in PVP.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 23, 2011)

Rolling on Briarcliff PvP server. it is the unofficial world PvP and Oceanic server. I will be rolling with some of my co-workers but also make an alt and join my goonygoon brethern at a later time. Defenitly Defiant side. Don't be mad at me if I gank you, will put my character names here once I reserve their names at the begining of headstart....which means I will have to get up at 2:30am to do this.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 24, 2011)

Have my build all picked out already.


----------



## lemode (Feb 24, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> Rolling on Briarcliff PvP server. it is the unofficial world PvP and Oceanic server. I will be rolling with some of my co-workers but also make an alt and join my goonygoon brethern at a later time. Defenitly Defiant side. Don't be mad at me if I gank you, will put my character names here once I reserve their names at the begining of headstart....which means I will have to get up at 2:30am to do this.



i like the idea of a 24 hour server...means i could stay up late and it would be populated. not sure if i want reclaimer or briarcliff now. thanks a lot!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm actually decided to roll on Suncrest RP-PvP, ill check back later with my name and faction.


----------



## lemode (Feb 24, 2011)

Ugh...Stupid contractors tell me they are going to be here bright and early now he won't be here till 10 am PST...great...right when I can log in to the game!


----------



## Agility (Feb 24, 2011)

Seastone - Defiant. Be meeting you guys there =D


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 24, 2011)

Briarcliff

Not sure if I want to be defiant or guardian. I'm rolling a rogue, though.

LOL or not, 2.5 hour queue for Briarcliff no ty.

Reclaimer it is then!


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 24, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Briarcliff
> 
> Not sure if I want to be defiant or guardian. I'm rolling a rogue, though.
> 
> ...



You quitter! 

yea.. im 397 in queue... thats what I get for watching the stupid intro movie!


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 24, 2011)

Those queue times remind me of the Aion launch XD


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha I was watching the intro movie too when they unlocked the shards.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2011)

have been playing since headstart began .. level 10 now .. level 10 area = epic lag .. 30 seconds+


----------



## Agility (Feb 24, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> have been playing since headstart began .. level 10 now .. level 10 area = epic lag .. 30 seconds+



Nice level 10. Same =D What server are you on?


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 24, 2011)

level 6 on Briarcliff... names that belong to me... Miza, Gankiskhan, and Haruna. I present to you the official spoke person for Briarcliff. 

Warning, you not be prepared to step to our level.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhQBynvTEOY


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm on Reclaimer, level 9 ranger/marksman/saboteur. I went Guardian; it's pretty fun.

The starting area was a blast, once I got through the time portal thing into the first town.. the lag started, 10 second delays. Also, anywhere that had a vendor or an NPC had like 30+ people standing around and it would murder my FPS.

Sorta hard to play right now, but I had so much fun in the starting zone.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2011)

i'm on blightweald .. level 15 or so .. servers down for 15 min to apply performance update


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 25, 2011)

On Alsbeth, and now lvl 21.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys recommend the game? I was thinking about buying it, but with my experience with Aion's launch and how the game ended up turning out, I'm hesitant to jump into any mmo at launch.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 25, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i'm on blightweald .. level 15 or so .. servers down for 15 min to apply performance update



Performance update? Know anything about what they're fixing?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 25, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> You guys recommend the game? I was thinking about buying it, but with my experience with Aion's launch and how the game ended up turning out, I'm hesitant to jump into any mmo at launch.



I highly recommend this game, it's like WOW 2.0 , and IMO a wow killer.


----------



## v12dock (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to buy this game for my brother tomorrow.

It's defiantly the closest game to a wow killer, but patch 4.1 was released in the PTRs and with remake of old instances, I still think wow will be around for a long time.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 25, 2011)

v12dock said:


> I'm going to buy this game for my brother tomorrow.
> 
> It's defiantly the closest game to a wow killer, but patch 4.1 was released in the PTRs and with remake of old instances, I still think wow will be around for a long time.



Meh, sure WOW will be around for a while, but it's not the only kid on the block any longer, and when there's choice everything is better perhaps WOW will now have to actually try when they make content.

There are only 1 thing IMO WOW has on RIFT and that's the instanced content and that's only because it has more of it.

WOW no longer has the luxury of being the best because it has not competition now if they want to be the best they actually have to try and make their content better.


----------



## lemode (Feb 25, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I'm on Reclaimer, level 9 ranger/marksman/saboteur. I went Guardian; it's pretty fun.
> 
> The starting area was a blast, once I got through the time portal thing into the first town.. the lag started, 10 second delays. Also, anywhere that had a vendor or an NPC had like 30+ people standing around and it would murder my FPS.
> 
> Sorta hard to play right now, but I had so much fun in the starting zone.



i'll see you in PvP...i am on teh defiant side


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 25, 2011)

Done for the night 24 Bard/Range/Saboture , having a blast killing stuff wicked fast.


----------



## lemode (Feb 25, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Done for the night 24 Bard/Range/Saboture , having a blast killing stuff wicked fast.



if i didn't get stuck in 5 hours of queue times i prolly would have lvld beyond 16 yesterday


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope that queues today are better. Surely yesterday has been remedied with the new servers?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 25, 2011)

I was in this morning instantly, but that was also at 6:45 am my time lol.

@Lemode

Bring it!

character name Raijian =)


----------



## lemode (Feb 25, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I was in this morning instantly, but that was also at 6:45 am my time lol.
> 
> @Lemode
> 
> ...



haha...be on the look out...

Wheelchairjouster


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 25, 2011)

yea yesterday was horrible, i got on right when server went live, then had to log on my account (dual boxing) and by then i was in q for 2hours... 2 hours later, it just up another hour. but finally 3 1/2 hours later i was on.. then the damn game went down for the "performance patch" (so much for polish) and after the 15min... i was in q for 2 hours 45min. But today it's been smooth


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 25, 2011)

I got right in after the performance patch. No queue at all. Also, I disconnected during the peak queue times and didnt have to wait in line to get back in. I guess some servers are more crowded than others. I havent tried today but I have high hopes. I'm on Shadefallen PVE-RP if anyone is playing. Name is Lubanja, on the guardian side.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 25, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> I hope that queues today are better. Surely yesterday has been remedied with the new servers?



Server numbers have almost doubled.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2011)

havent had to wait in any queue yet since headstart started ^^ level 25


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 26, 2011)

You can now check the status of your shard on the RIFT website.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 26, 2011)

Apparently numerous people with very high end machines get on average 30 fps and 10-15 in populated npc or player areas (such as rifts).

With my machine, even on the lowest possible settings and resolution, all sliders down and tick boxes off including v sync and shadows and AA, everything, I get about 35 fps normally and when I get to a city or a small town I get maybe 15 if I'm lucky.

There are billions of threads a day of people being like: "Bought a new computer... still getting 10 fps.. not sure what I'm doing wrong.."

People who have i7's and 8 gigs of ram with two 69xx series ATI cards are getting similar performance to me too.

I think it's safe to say they fucked up somewhere *BAD* and they need to fix it or they're going to lose a lot of players.

I had an absolute BALL in the starting area, but once I got out of it and players were standing around everywhere, it became unplayable and not fun.


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 26, 2011)

It seems the game isnt quite optimized for more than 2 cores yet. Im sure there are a lot of driver issues. All I know is that I can run ultra with no issues in the 100  man rift events lol. 3 year old pc ftw


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 26, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Apparently numerous people with very high end machines get on average 30 fps and 10-15 in populated npc or player areas (such as rifts).
> 
> With my machine, even on the lowest possible settings and resolution, all sliders down and tick boxes off including v sync and shadows and AA, everything, I get about 35 fps normally and when I get to a city or a small town I get maybe 15 if I'm lucky.
> 
> ...




I'm running it on a Q9650 and a GTX 470 (OC'd) and I am getting 35-27 FPS with everything maxed, it seems the game hates ATI, or ATI's drivers. All the same there was an update this morning.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 26, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Apparently numerous people with very high end machines get on average 30 fps and 10-15 in populated npc or player areas (such as rifts).
> 
> With my machine, even on the lowest possible settings and resolution, all sliders down and tick boxes off including v sync and shadows and AA, everything, I get about 35 fps normally and when I get to a city or a small town I get maybe 15 if I'm lucky.
> 
> ...



I get the same thing around 50 FPS once people start getting thrown into the fray it drops hardcore to 20-30fps.  And im running 2x 6950s and 16gbs of memory.  Doesn't seem to make much difference.  Only thing could be drawing it down is my shitty HD.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 27, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Apparently numerous people with very high end machines get on average 30 fps and 10-15 in populated npc or player areas (such as rifts).
> 
> With my machine, even on the lowest possible settings and resolution, all sliders down and tick boxes off including v sync and shadows and AA, everything, I get about 35 fps normally and when I get to a city or a small town I get maybe 15 if I'm lucky.
> 
> ...



Im using a i7 920 and 3.1ghz with a busted asus III rampage and a 4870 and I have another game running in windowed mode with rift at windowed mode on medium and I seriously don't have any issues. even in the huge raids we did last night with rifts, I had no complaints.

anyways, patch came yesterday that made it so people have a harder time to afk within the game. its a bit better since queues are waaaay down on briarcliff compared to a few days ago. gogogogo trion!


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 27, 2011)

no issues here either, fullscreen 1920/1080 ultra settings, with just shadow turn to the lowest. and i'm avg around ~50fps rifts, ~30fps pop cities or towns, ~75-90fps questing (125fps if i'm staring at a rock  )


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 27, 2011)

Seems to affect Crossfired rigs more or less...  I guess it doesn't scale to well from what I've been reading.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike0409 said:


> Seems to affect Crossfired rigs more or less...  I guess it doesn't scale to well from what I've been reading.



i'm not having much issue with crossfire, definately had to make sure i had the latest drivers and application profiles, on ultra with aa and af on and all the way up with maa turned on i get about 80-120 outside of towns and citys and about 30-40 in crowded areas, in rifts with a lot of players and npc's i'm getting about 25 sometimes less... seems to be not me, but when i'm not in a rift, gameplay is super smooth and with maa on it looks gorgeous!!!! Just passed 25 on dayblind with my mage:necromanceryromancer:dominator!!!!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 27, 2011)

Still runs like shit for me when I get into cities or populated areas I get maybe 15 fps lol.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 27, 2011)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i'm not having much issue with crossfire, definately had to make sure i had the latest drivers and application profiles, on ultra with aa and af on and all the way up with maa turned on i get about 80-120 outside of towns and citys and about 30-40 in crowded areas, in rifts with a lot of players and npc's i'm getting about 25 sometimes less... seems to be not me, but when i'm not in a rift, gameplay is super smooth and with maa on it looks gorgeous!!!! Just passed 25 on dayblind with my mage:necromanceryromancer:dominator!!!!



Do you see your application profiles under presets?  I dont see anything in there and there installed.

I get 30-40 outside and 12-15 in rifts and cities...I dont get it.. Maybe i'll do a reinstall of the drivers.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2011)

level 38!

happy to have upgraded my graphics card to gtx 580


----------



## lemode (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm having tons of fun grinding via PvP. I hate questing in MMOs more than anything. I will hit 50 probably slowly compared to PvE grinding but I don’t care because I will have more than enough favor to buy whatever PvP gear I want haha...I just won't have many plats 

On a side note...I came across a Rare Bow yesterday...said I was the 1st on the Shard to find it. Nice!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 27, 2011)

How did you get it? Just a random drop while killing NPC's?


----------



## lemode (Feb 27, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> How did you get it? Just a random drop while killing NPC's?



nope...and the details on how...i'll never tell


----------



## v12dock (Feb 28, 2011)

I feel like this game will maybe last 2-3 Months


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 28, 2011)

v12dock said:


> I feel like this game will maybe last 2-3 Months



I doubt it.  Much longer.  TBH it's the most fun in PvP i've had in a while.  Brings me back to the DAOC days of sieges and such.  Plus the PvP is quick, the public quest's get pretty nuts.


On a side note:  I went ahead and slapped my GTX 480 in and my 2x 6950's running this with the Hydralogix, and I gotta say.. 10x better than Crossfire..  Smoother, never drops below 30-40fps no matter where I go. Pop cities or questing.  PvP is smooth, everything renders perfect.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 28, 2011)

i must say comparatively sli does run the game better than crossfire. my buddies and i were lan'ing Saturday night in the game, two of my friends in a raid together one rig running sli and one crossfire, same settings in game same res and the sli rig looked like silk while the crossfire rig was a lot slower and got choppy when a lot of people were on screen. 

both are i7 builds 
one setup had dual 6970's 
one setup had dual GTX 570's


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 28, 2011)

v12dock said:


> I feel like this game will maybe last 2-3 Months



I doubt it people are tired of WoW.

This game is more fun than WoW, and the PVP is better as well.


----------



## lemode (Feb 28, 2011)

v12dock said:


> I feel like this game will maybe last 2-3 Months



2-3 months? I think it would take at least 6 months for them to shut servers down completely. Fury holds that crown as the fastest hyped MMO to fail misterably. I don’t see Rift going away that quick at all. But, Even polished games fall...DCUO is good...and polished...but I think the target market that appealed to doesn't really want to play another super hero game after City of Heroes has been around forever now. Maybe that's just me though. I'm sure DCUo will be around for a while too. Regardless of my distain for SOE, they've kept a lot of old MMOs going.

Anyway, all I’ve wanted to do is play today…but I am stuck at work…at least it’s only for another hour! Going to try for 30 tonight if that’s even possible. Stupid RL!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Feb 28, 2011)

I played WoW since the beta of the original 7 or 8 years ago when I was a kid, and I stopped a few months back. I love RIFT and so far I'm enjoying it more than WoW.

I'm also upgrading my PC with my tax return


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 28, 2011)

v12dock said:


> I feel like this game will maybe last 2-3 Months



agreed, depends on the end-game content though and how fast they add more


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 28, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> agreed, depends on the end-game content though and how fast they add more



For the most hardcore poopsockers, I am sure the amount of End Game that is currently available isnt  enough but for the average Joe's and Jane's, I think it will last them enough until the first big patch comes into play which  I assume should be around 2 or 3 months. 

Finally did Iron Tomb last night for the first time. It was pretty easy and the group that I played with, or rather the situation made me love the game even more. They had sent a shout out on the world channel asking for a DPS spec or backup heal. Although my Ranger is my main spec, i had gotten the Bard soul to be back up heals which allowed me to contribuge to the group even more so. This system really allows for a lot of diversity which i think should be the norm now.

Anycase, didnt have any issues with the group and we blew right through the instance no problem! Also, if you are a saboture, die! 

EDIT: cuz I spelz gud! 


yea you! 
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 28, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> hardcore poopsockers


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 1, 2011)

Shesh wiz. whats your secret?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm just about to hit 20 but I only play casually lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110228/Capture1708.jpg



Hardcore.
Even using the name Wizzard for his toon


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 1, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Shesh wiz. whats your secret?



If he told you, he'd have to kill you.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 1, 2011)

Well tomorrow is release day! And in anticipation, Trion will be opening up a total of 31 new servers across both the US and Europe.. thats a lot of friggon servers and I hope that the servers that are currently full dont get even more traffic! 

Also there has been talk about more contant being added in a few months (I was right!) which can  be read here! CONTENT!

God damn I love this game!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 1, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> whats your secret?



no life. haven't you noticed?


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it really worth getting this? I'm currently playing WoW (although private server lol)


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 1, 2011)

anyone else get engaged in tech talks in Rift? which pcs run better..etc. It seems my performance has slowed down, I'm now down to High settings. Ultra is just too much for my machine ;/

 Tempted to upgrade video card, but figure I probably should save enough for a whole new system. that said, "high" still looks damn good. in fact I cant really notice much difference between the two.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been reading the tech forums. It's pretty silly that people with hexa cores and crossfired top of the end cards and 16 gigs of ram get like 10 fps lol.

They need to fix the game before they release it or a lot of people are going to quit. 

I probably will soon if they don't. The game doesn't look that great even on the highest settings. It shouldn't be running like this lol.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 1, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I've been reading the tech forums. It's pretty silly that people with hexa cores and crossfired top of the end cards and 16 gigs of ram get like 10 fps lol.
> 
> They need to fix the game before they release it or a lot of people are going to quit.
> 
> I probably will soon if they don't. The game doesn't look that great even on the highest settings. It shouldn't be running like this lol.



Tell me about it....


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 1, 2011)

I was hoping to be in the 30's by now, dead video card... but me in a serious hold


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 1, 2011)

Ran through DD for the first time last night, and no one in my group had been through it before. So all of the bosses were surprises. Our healer was cocooned for 20 secs before we realized what to do lol. Great adventurous fun. I like dungeons better having to figure things out.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> I was hoping to be in the 30's by now, dead video card... but me in a serious hold



if it makes you feel anybetter i hit 31 for you last night


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 1, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> anyone else get engaged in tech talks in Rift? which pcs run better..etc. It seems my performance has slowed down, I'm now down to High settings. Ultra is just too much for my machine ;/
> 
> Tempted to upgrade video card, but figure I probably should save enough for a whole new system. that said, "high" still looks damn good. in fact I cant really notice much difference between the two.



Seriously, just get an Nvidia card, Rift runs much better on Nvidia cards. Even a GTX 460 would give you a noticeable boost from your 4870.
Rift simply runs better on Nvidia cards. I had two 6870's and they ran like garbage in comparison to my single GTX 570.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 1, 2011)

It's just crossfire. It has nothing to do with ATI at the moment RIFT is having MAJOR issues with crossfired ATI cards.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 1, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> It's just crossfire. It has nothing to do with ATI at the moment RIFT is having MAJOR issues with crossfired ATI cards.



God please don't tell me that.. i've been at work all day, and i'm dying to get home to play some more, hit 28 before release, i've been having iffy performance with my system, sometimes good sometimes bad.. i was hoping they'd have this fixed lol.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 1, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> It's just crossfire. It has nothing to do with ATI at the moment RIFT is having MAJOR issues with crossfired ATI cards.



and just a question, what is your performance with 1 card?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 1, 2011)

With all sliders pushed to the right and settings turned on (except full screen fx, I hate what it does to it), AA on supersampling and shadows on none I get about 40-50 fps in low pop areas and while questing.

In rifts with like 5 players it dips to about 28-30 and in cities and raids it gets to about 15-20

It's alright I guess, but my ram and processor are shit so..

Edit: You should read the tech forums, people with crossfire issues post a lot there. 

I've seen threads saying people with crossfire enabled get maybe 1% difference than without it enabled, and some people say it works better with one card seeded lol

I dunno. It's messed, but for some reason I have faith in Trion to fix that and many other performance issues.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 1, 2011)

this game is more video card dependent than processor dependent, correct? Would a new vid card let me run max..etc I wonder?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2011)

is leveling a grind or somewhat easy if you do quests?

whats max level?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 1, 2011)

It's processor dependent, I'm quite sure.

also leveling is pretty easy if you do quests and the occasional rift event. The max level is 50.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> agreed, depends on the end-game content though and how fast they add more



Yes, I don't think they have the resources like blizzard to put content out as fast. This game will just fill in time between the next wow patch.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 2, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> is leveling a grind or somewhat easy if you do quests?
> 
> whats max level?



I don't think its a grind. If you do quests its good but there are other things that you can gain exp from... Warfronts (battlegrounds), Rifts, instancing. You actually get exp bonus while grouped up.

Max level at this time is 50.

There is more to the ame then just leveling... You got artifact hunting... puzzle solving... open world PvP... crafting.... etc etc.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah the puzzle solving is fucking awesome. I stumbled upon one and it took me like 10 minutes of trial and error but I got an epic loot out of it lol

The artifact hunting is super addicting too.. not sure why lol


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 2, 2011)

So, I was thinking about buying this game and getting a 6 months subscription.

Should I get the Collector's edition or the regular one ? it's a $10 difference.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 2, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Yes, I don't think they have the resources like blizzard to put content out as fast. This game will just fill in time between the next wow patch.



Which wouldn't be that much of a long wait considering the WoW PTR is now 4.1.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 2, 2011)

The PvP has got me hooked. Questing, and then queueing up for a BG in the middle of stuff, breaks the grind.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 2, 2011)

Eh, I think that for some, Rift will be an excellent alternative to WoW. It seems very creative and takes a lot of the great ideas from WoW. Personally I will be sticking with Rift for a while with no plans on returning to WoW. Blizzard does a great job but I feel I have spent enough time with them. Time to move on. Rift actually offers a few things that WoW doesnt and that is enough for me. It is the closest to "next-gen" MMO as we have seen. It incorporates every aspect of a good MMO, and does it very well.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 2, 2011)

lemode said:


> if it makes you feel anybetter i hit 31 for you last night



 Nice, just hit 19 last night in a dungeon... which i was suprise how it easy it was to heal 

 I'm like most of ya'll... wondering on end game content.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 2, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Nice, just hit 19 last night in a dungeon... which i was suprise how it easy it was to heal
> 
> I'm like most of ya'll... wondering on end game content.



Man I just hit 16...lol

I've got a few guys in my Guild that are almost 50.... level 49 and such..They have stated that the End Game is awesome.  And keeps you entertained for quite some time..yet it has only been a week..I wonder what they say next month!

Me..i won't hit End Game for the next year...by the time I do they'll have patchs and more End Game than I know what to do with.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 2, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Eh, I think that for some, Rift will be an excellent alternative to WoW. It seems very creative and takes a lot of the great ideas from WoW. Personally I will be sticking with Rift for a while with no plans on returning to WoW. Blizzard does a great job but I feel I have spent enough time with them. Time to move on. Rift actually offers a few things that WoW doesnt and that is enough for me. It is the closest to "next-gen" MMO as we have seen. It incorporates every aspect of a good MMO, and does it very well.




This is how I feel. After playing World of Warcraft for 7 years or so, nothing Blizzard adds really does it for me any more. World of Warcraft used to be fun when you didn't know what was going on, and you could explore and get to know the vast areas that Blizzard once personified as interesting, scary and unique places. It used to be about immersion, adventure, team work and friends. Now it's about waiting 10-30 minutes staring at your monitor until you get placed into a group of random strangers you will most likely never play with again. I remember running around the world not knowing where to go next, and what was around the next corner. I remember gathering people from my realm to do raids and instances with, making friends and enemies and meeting some interesting people. 

They killed it for me when they added things like 3x bonus XP, teleporting everywhere, queuing up for random dungeons, etc. It lost it's immersion and adventure it once had, and for that reason, I will never play it again.

Right now, RIFT is giving me so much joy. I'm a casual gamer, but when I do sit down at my computer I do enjoy a nice warming experience. When I enter the world of RIFT for even 30 minutes I feel like I'm in a new world, full of players I can interact with, stories I can unfold at will, and unknowns that I can't wait to explore and exploit. I'm not a role player by any means, but I do enjoy immersion, and RIFT has lots, and lots of it. 

I think that there are others out there who feel the same as I do, and for that reason I think RIFT will be around for a while.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 2, 2011)

If Lord of the Rings Online can have a huge following (ROFLMAO), then Rift should succeed with flying colors. Not saying it will ever get a huge as WoW, but it should maintain a respectable number of subscribers.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 2, 2011)

I finally hit 20 last night and am enjoying the game very much. I'm apart of a guild now, one that suits me very well. It's full of mature casual and hardcore players which is the best bunch to have. Running through the Realm of the Fae instance was incredibly awesome. The season changes were very neat, the mid bosses and end boss were very fun to take down.
WoW is a nice alternative.. not the other way around. 

Rift is a damn good MMORPG.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 2, 2011)

Mike0409 said:


> Me..i won't hit End Game for the next year...by the time I do they'll have patchs and more End Game than I know what to do with.



Yea, i'm taking my time right now... No rush working on pro's, artifacts and such. I got my first epic last night  Some 2h mace from the dirty bags lol


----------



## lemode (Mar 3, 2011)

i got all ADD and rolled a dwarf warrior yesterday...before i went to bed i realized i got him to 20...lol. warriors are even more fun to PvP with than my rogue. champion is a pretty crazy soul in black gardens.

now that i have a 50 (between the two toons i have ) now i have to decide which i want to lvl first!? the rogue or the warrior!?


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 3, 2011)

lemode said:


> now that i have a 50 (between the two toons i have ) now i have to decide which i want to lvl first!? the rogue or the warrior!?



The mage.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 4, 2011)

What's being 50 like Lemode? Still stuff to do?


----------



## lemode (Mar 4, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> What's being 50 like Lemode? Still stuff to do?



no no...i have a 20 & 34 = 50 between the two.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 4, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how many ppl that bitched about WoW on having to pay a monthly fee to play the game are NOW playing RIFT when it is basically a clone of WoW but possibly slightly better. (and i say possibly because I havent played RIFT)


----------



## v12dock (Mar 4, 2011)

How Blizzard is handling Rift?

"The decision to move Firelands to 4.2 was also motivated by a desire to move away from the "monolithic" content patches World of Warcraft has received recently, towards smaller updates, Brack said.

"Patch 4.1 provides our players with access to the completely redesigned Zul'Aman and Zul'Gurub five-player dungeons, where they'll be able to experience challenging encounters featuring all-new boss mechanics, obtain updated epic-level loot, and possibly acquire rare mounts.

"One of our long-standing development goals is to release regular content updates for the community to enjoy. These updates are generally focused on introducing specific content, like a new raid or new gameplay features.

"Our plan is to package these features into smaller content updates and to release them as soon as possible, rather than wait and release larger updates more infrequently.

"The previously announced Firelands raid will be part of content update 4.2 which should come soon after 4.1."


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just hit 25 tonight.. and man am i loving this game.. sux at times i get worse framerate than i do in the crysis 2 demo on hardcore settings lol.. litterally crysis 2:50-80fps on hardcore, rift 80-100 in empty places on high, and teens in the cities... don't know whats up with that lol.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, they need to fix the framerate issue soon...


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 4, 2011)

ah, Inquisitor is awesome. I get a spell that causes my next cast to insta crit, so I use it with my AoE for 900 dmg. In pvp I run into their casters (PBAOE) pop that spell and watch them scramble for their lives. Causes their tanks to die because the clerics are too busy healing themselves. ah such greatness.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 4, 2011)

v12dock said:


> How Blizzard is handling Rift?
> 
> "The decision to move Firelands to 4.2 was also motivated by a desire to move away from the "monolithic" content patches World of Warcraft has received recently, towards smaller updates, Brack said.
> 
> ...



Meh so more recycled mechanics and horrible customer support with coupled with broken lore, and sprinkled with gold spammers? So business as usual for Blizzard then.



Ninkobwi said:


> ah, Inquisitor is awesome. I get a spell that causes my next cast to insta crit, so I use it with my AoE for 900 dmg. In pvp I run into their casters (PBAOE) pop that spell and watch them scramble for their lives. Causes their tanks to die because the clerics are too busy healing themselves. ah such greatness.



I also like that PVP doesn't turn into hour + long turtle matches, or or people screaming at you for actual PVP, because they want quick matches to grind out PVP marks, also it's actually fun (shocker(are you taking notes yet blizzard)).


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Meh so more recycled mechanics and horrible customer support with coupled with broken lore, and sprinkled with gold spammers? So business as usual for Blizzard then.
> 
> 
> 
> I also like that PVP doesn't turn into hour + long turtle matches, or or people screaming at you for actual PVP, because they want quick matches to grind out PVP marks, also it's actually fun (shocker(are you taking notes yet blizzard)).



While I agree with you that PvP is fun in Rift, I also found pvp to be fun in WoW. Any screaming done isnt blizzard's fault. It just comes with the territory. I cant fault Blizzard for that, because it could easily happen to Trion. Also, there are plenty of gold sellers in rift already. lol. Actually first day of head start I got a tell saying they could powerlevel my character to level 10 for $20. lol. Not sure if it was a troll or an actual business adventure.

I dont want to see this turn into a "my game is better than your game" mentality. WoW will always be great, but some of us choose to move on to different things.


----------



## Nelly (Mar 6, 2011)

Found some Rift Benchmarks for anyone interested:

http://www.dpigaming.com/reviews/rift-benchmark.html

I think it would be safe to assume, even though this is a Nvidia "The Way It's Meant to be Played" game, if they added a 6970 to the benchmarks it would probally be better than the GTX 570.

Obviously the GTX 580 will still be king, but a 6950 with shader mod at 6970 clocks is the best value for money, especially if your wanting to play this game.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 6, 2011)

So a little story on why I love this game...

A guildie got a few extra quests for Iron Tomb which are different then the ones you get within it. We are a super small guild and there were only three of us on. Him (warrior), our other co-worker (mage), and myself (rogue). 

ANyways we try to 3 man IT as two level 24's and a level 26. I switch to my bard spec and have inner thoughts that we are not going to get very far.

As we progress we get passed the three king's where you have to fight 3 bosses at the same time. I seriously thought we were going to die here but good team work, well placed skill's, and some on the fucking ball healing, we get passed that with no worries.

I am here thinking, "I can't believe we are actually pulling this off!"

We progress all the way to the end and finish the rest of the instance with hardly any trouble.

After that I switched back to my ranger and continued to level up!

The sheer fact that I could switch to a backup healer for Rogue and still help out in an instance is just crazy awesome. I hope this never changes!


----------



## lemode (Mar 6, 2011)

Just hit 40 last night. Now that I can spread points out further…I have gone Assassin/Riftstalker/Nightblade. My final blow crits for about 1300 and I have ways to avoid death all together in PvP & PvE. I absolutely love the Soul aspect of this game…I can switch to my Saboteur/Bard/Infiltrator on the fly. FYI for an Sabs out there…invest 38 points into the tree…you get choking gas bomb which is a silence…you will be able to mow down healers (or most other squishy classes) because they won’t be able to do anything for 8 seconds. It’s killer in Black Gardens where it’s a clusterfu*kfest.

I even had fun rolling a cleric the other day and getting him to 15. But I doubt I will level that to max. I don't even know if I will worry about my warrior beyond 20 either. Probably won't post back till I hit 50 and PvP hard and see how the 'prestige' grind is. I’m curious though because you can get your 90% & 110% mounts via one of the PvP vendors. Which is good because I don’t have sh*t for platinum PvPing my 1st 35 lvls haha. And since 35 I only have 10 platinum…which just diminishes any time I have to upgrade skills so I haven’t gone above 15 plat yet.

I'll definately be playing this game till they raise the lvl cap (not a fan of excessive grinding above level caps above 50).

Lastly, I was in Gloamwood gankin’ all the 20 somethings yesterday. I was there for an hour ganking any nublet I saw. I  getting yelled @ tons of fun and tons of LOLs.

/wordynessout


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 6, 2011)

lemode said:


> Lastly, I was in Gloamwood gankin’ all the 20 somethings yesterday. I was there for an hour ganking any nublet I saw. I  getting yelled @ tons of fun and tons of LOLs.
> 
> /wordynessout



PvP has occured on a PvP server and I approve of this statement! I will be doing this with out a shadow of a doubt later on!

Ganking lowbies is like eatting deep fried bacon covered in chocolete. You probably shouldnt do it but its so god damn delicious from time to time.


----------



## Frick (Mar 6, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> PvP has occured on a PvP server and I approve of this statement! I will be doing this with out a shadow of a doubt later on!
> 
> Ganking lowbies is like eatting deep fried bacon covered in chocolete. You probably shouldnt do it but its so god damn delicious from time to time.



Congratulations, you are one of the reasons I don't like online games very much. You might think they had it coming seeing they logged in on a PvP server but if you really think that you're missing the point entirely.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 6, 2011)

Frick said:


> Congratulations, you are one of the reasons I don't like online games very much. You might think they had it coming seeing they logged in on a PvP server but if you really think that you're missing the point entirely.



I understand your situation and yes for some, PvP server's can be very harsh but its just the way of the game. Trion has endorsed that style of play since they had stated that if you play on a PvP server, you not only consent to those posibilities but are activly looking to participate in them. Which can be seen...

http://forums.riftgame.com/showthread.php?61579-Post-Beta-6-On-Rifts-Raids-PvP-and-Damage…

So is it a dickish move to do? You bet! Can it be frustrating? Sure! If you are in a guild, ask them for backup. If you are not in a guild, ask for help from others that are in the zone. 

Although it may seem imbalanced, a level 50 is not invincible and can be taken down by three level 25's. Why do I know this? I was level 23 and a level 50 was in our area. I attacked them and as I beat on him it took me somewhere around 40 seconds to work down his health to almost killable... Then he started to unload on me and I died... regardless my point still stands.


----------



## Nelly (Mar 6, 2011)

Frick said:
			
		

> Congratulations, you are one of the reasons I don't like online games very much. You might think they had it coming seeing they logged in on a PvP server but if you really think that you're missing the point entirely.


Well good thing their is PvE servers, I prefer them for raiding/progression etc without the hassles of PvP. 

I'm just waiting for digital download to finish off Steam, will make a character on PvE as well as PvP, played EverQuest for around 11 years, time to try another game lol.


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2011)

Frick said:


> Congratulations, you are one of the reasons I don't like online games very much. You might think they had it coming seeing they logged in on a PvP server but if you really think that you're missing the point entirely.



Congratulations, you are one of the reasons I enjoy doing it so much!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 7, 2011)

Frick said:


> Congratulations, you are one of the reasons I don't like online games very much. You might think they had it coming seeing they logged in on a PvP server but if you really think that you're missing the point entirely.



Doesnt matter if they had it coming. Its a PvP server and if you dont want to be ganked then dont play on a pvp server. Thats mainly the point of the server. 

People will do it to you so why not do it back. I used to think the same way as you but that quickly changed.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 7, 2011)

eh, thats why I rolled on a PVE server. Yeah being ganked by a person 30 levels higher is funny the first couple of times but it gets old pretty fast. Maybe I am just old fashioned though ;D


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 7, 2011)

Frick said:


> Congratulations, you are one of the reasons I don't like online games very much. You might think they had it coming seeing they logged in on a PvP server but if you really think that you're missing the point entirely.



Ruining someones PvE experience on a PvP server definitely worth while.  If you want to learn PvP, I would suggest playing EVE online for a solid year.  You'll learn the ropes of PVP very quickly.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 7, 2011)

Simply put, PvP, is PvP. There isn't really any rules, just common sense. But when there is common sense, there is also common rudeness, common stupidity, common (insert here). If you roll on a PvP server and complain about being killed by opposing faction players who are much higher level, then you definitely need a reality check. 

Thats what PvP is all about, killing the other doods, low level or not.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 8, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Simply put, PvP, is PvP. There isn't really any rules, just common sense. But when there is common sense, there is also common rudeness, common stupidity, common (insert here). If you roll on a PvP server and complain about being killed by opposing faction players who are much higher level, then you definitely need a reality check.
> 
> Thats what PvP is all about, killing the other doods, low level or not.



It's one thing to gank it's another completely to grief, putting nubs in their place is the duty of high levels on PVP servers, griefing and dumping all over their play experience not so much, all things in moderation IMO. But if you don't want to deal with that being a possibility go PVE, or an RP server, where their all too busy larping to gank each other.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 8, 2011)

Mike0409 said:


> Ruining someones PvE experience on a PvP server definitely worth while.  If you want to learn PvP, I would suggest playing EVE online for a solid year.  You'll learn the ropes of PVP very quickly.



HA ya... I loved yarring in eve.. but ive never been more pissed then when we had a group of blues turn on us in the middle of a patrol.


----------



## lemode (Mar 9, 2011)

Level 50 finally.

PvP is really not that different @ 50. My build is more viable than it was in my 20's & 30's but honestly it has not changed THAT much. Plus many people use the same build I planned out before the game released haha!

Debating on whether or not I want to roll a Mage now just to have. This game will die out the second SW:TOR gets released (if not before) so I don't know if I want to invest another 200 hours to hit 50 again. Plus if this game get's a Max Level increase...I won't want to grind multiple characters to said new cap.

Mages are pretty glass cannon-y but they pretty much melt face in the 50 game. I can kill them with my rogue with ease but I wouldn't mind having one just to destroy people.

Assassin/Marksman - Assassin/Sabotuer range melee combos are really really good. So stoked builds I planned out, others did too...and they work well in PvP.


----------



## Iactus (Mar 9, 2011)

You peeps are makeing me regret me canceling my preorder..

BUT im still at UNI and dont finish this year till the 7th of april... Will buy it then hopefully


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 10, 2011)

so, what is there to do at 50? anything new and exciting?


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 10, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> so, what is there to do at 50? anything new and exciting?



There are tons of expert mode dungeons to do. Some of the lower level dungeons can be set to difficult settings. These add some new mechanics to existing bosses and add bosses to the instances. Also all the instances are seperated into two teir's. So you have to finish the first tier of difficult instances to get properly geared for for the 2nd tiered ones. Then after that there are 10 man raid rifts which will be getting patch in this Thursday at 8am with the official 1.01 patch.

After that there are 20 man raid rifts.

Also I tanked Deepstrike Mines last night as a riftstalker (Rogue). First pull ended up in a wipe because the healers werent prepared. After that we did fine but it tooks us three tries to kill the last boss. I blame this on my spec not being quite full yet but should be better once I get a few more levels. Riftstalker tanking is viable but things need to be a little bit more perfect then they would if there was a warrior or cleric tank.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 10, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> There are tons of expert mode dungeons to do. Some of the lower level dungeons can be set to difficult settings. These add some new mechanics to existing bosses and add bosses to the instances. Also all the instances are seperated into two teir's. So you have to finish the first tier of difficult instances to get properly geared for for the 2nd tiered ones. Then after that there are 10 man raid rifts which will be getting patch in this Thursday at 8am with the official 1.01 patch.
> 
> After that there are 20 man raid rifts.
> 
> Also I tanked Deepstrike Mines last night as a riftstalker (Rogue). First pull ended up in a wipe because the healers werent prepared. After that we did fine but it tooks us three tries to kill the last boss. I blame this on my spec not being quite full yet but should be better once I get a few more levels. Riftstalker tanking is viable but things need to be a little bit more perfect then they would if there was a warrior or cleric tank.



I have RS as one of my second classes on my Bard for a my solo build, I do run instances with it, it's funny as hell to show up to a group as a squishy with over 5k health and have them think your the tank. Over all it's a pretty beast class and is also viable for damage, but it does need a buff, as it can have hate generating problems IMO, though I may have just been grouped with a crappy tank.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 10, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I have RS as one of my second classes on my Bard for a my solo build, I do run instances with it, it's funny as hell to show up to a group as a squishy with over 5k health and have them think your the tank. Over all it's a pretty beast class and is also viable for damage, but it does need a buff, as it can have hate generating problems IMO, though I may have just been grouped with a crappy tank.



I think you had a crappy riftstalker tank. There should be no issues with threat generation since Guardian Stance increases threat gen by 50% and we have lots of single target and AOE threat generating abilities.

So i think it may have been your riftstalkers skill rotation or maybe they forgot to get into Guard Stance.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 11, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> I think you had a crappy riftstalker tank. There should be no issues with threat generation since Guardian Stance increases threat gen by 50% and we have lots of single target and AOE threat generating abilities.
> 
> So i think it may have been your riftstalkers skill rotation or maybe they forgot to get into Guard Stance.



Wouldn't surprise me, I also love the ability to stealth and disable enimies, makes it great from grabbing quest items without having to fight every mob you see.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Mar 11, 2011)

The way the graphics appear, it reminds me a lot of WAR. This game is pretty beastly, and I've only just started. Went with a Cleric and am a Cabalist/Inquisitor/Purifier. Probably going to lose a lot of my life on this game


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 11, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> The way the graphics appear, it reminds me a lot of WAR. This game is pretty beastly, and I've only just started. Went with a Cleric and am a Cabalist/Inquisitor/Purifier. Probably going to lose a lot of my life on this game



Might I suggest dropping cabalist entirely. Inq/Sent/X is very good. Inquisitor gets the best AoE, and much better single target spells than the cab. Also good heals. Cabs are super gimped imo


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 11, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Might I suggest dropping cabalist entirely. Inq/Sent/X is very good. Inquisitor gets the best AoE, and much better single target spells than the cab. Also good heals. Cabs are super gimped imo



Justicar / Shaman / Druid with focus on Justicar and Shaman is pretty beastly too, but yeah Cabalist is an okay support class, and a decent PVPer, but over all there are many other classes that are better.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 11, 2011)

CONS - 
It's WoW 3.0

However at least they admit it, which is a lot more than all the other modern MMO companies can do. They steal all concepts from EQ, AO, WoW and act like they've come out with something new.

Alas I've played too many of these games to really bother with yet another clone. Forgetting the controls, the feel and the graphics, the linear line progresson and the a-typical end game is nothing something I can endure anymore.

I do have to chuckle at all the persons defending gank PVP, or PVP in general - like they are some sort of elitist culture. Rarely has an MMORPG offered PVP where you could honestly claim you have skills. Hotkey timing is not skills, it's repetition. Go win a team based shooter tournament, then claim skills.

Carebares and Gankers alike, you're just extremes of the same spectrum. That's why they have to designate servers for one or the other. Which is fine, but MMO developers are f(((((( lazy. They choose PVE or PVP as a focus, and code mechanics for one, then try and 'tweak' for the other. This causes weird balancing issues and just ruins player experience all around.

I thought when Rift presented itself as a solid micro evolution in the world of MMOs that it would come with the polish of WoW and the wisdom of ten + years of industry knowledge. Instead it came with a self-deprecating attitude and 'honesty' angle so it could excuse it's lack of creativity.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 12, 2011)

newconroer said:


> CONS -
> It's WoW 3.0
> 
> However at least they admit it, which is a lot more than all the other modern MMO companies can do. They steal all concepts from EQ, AO, WoW and act like they've come out with something new.
> ...



Haha, I see that this place also has the typical "I have 20 years of MMORPG experience under my belt" mentality. You may say that it takes just repetition for PvP but I guess you could apply that to real world competitions? Swimming doesn't really take skill, its just the same repetition of swimming a certain stroke. See how stupid that sounds? It's pretty much the same thing. 

I am sorry if this game doesn't cater to your obviously superior tastes but it does for everyone else. Hopefully a game will come out in the future that will satisfy your tastes.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 12, 2011)

newconroer said:


> I do have to chuckle at all the persons defending gank PVP, or PVP in general - like they are some sort of elitist culture. Rarely has an MMORPG offered PVP where you could honestly claim you have skills. Hotkey timing is not skills, it's repetition. Go win a team based shooter tournament, then claim skills.



Play EVE


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 13, 2011)

So who else has made their own guild ?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 14, 2011)

I helped create a guild. Well I shouldn't say i helped create it but I was in at the start as Admin and recruiter. Our guild is pretty big now. If you are 30+ years of age and guildless...and on Keenblade (RP-PVE) then check us out. 'The Defiant Elders" 

Send me a /tell in game: Cutter


Oh and though I hated WoW; I absolutely love Rift. Go figure.

Also I should add that the game plays well at 1920x1080, supersampling, 16x AF, visuals set to Ultra or whatever the highest setting is. My fps are strong.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 14, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I helped create a guild. Well I shouldn't say i helped create it but I was in at the start as Admin and recruiter. Our guild is pretty big now. If you are 30+ years of age and guildless...and on Keenblade (RP-PVE) then check us out. 'The Defiant Elders"
> 
> Send me a /tell in game: Cutter
> 
> ...



My Brother and I run a casual guild on Alsbeth, though because of my lvl, I actually do raids with another guild. Were going to try the Water rift this week which should be fun!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Mar 14, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Might I suggest dropping cabalist entirely. Inq/Sent/X is very good. Inquisitor gets the best AoE, and much better single target spells than the cab. Also good heals. Cabs are super gimped imo





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Justicar / Shaman / Druid with focus on Justicar and Shaman is pretty beastly too, but yeah Cabalist is an okay support class, and a decent PVPer, but over all there are many other classes that are better.



Oh wow, I had no idea, thanks for the input. I guess I'll look into changing roles then.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 14, 2011)

I have tried several cleric builds and the one that works best for me is Purifer/Warden/Sentinel (Warden as main)

Let me say this...most of my points go into warden and the rest so far have gone into Purifier.

At L26 I have 20 points in warden and 14 in Purifier. I can pretty much do anything with this build. Pure heal, tank via shield skill and healing (to a point), and take out just about any target. This has been by far the best cleric build for me. It has tons of healing (several great single heals, a group and multiple hots). A great solo build and a great dungeon healer. (I only tank solo to take out groups.)

try it sometime and you might like it.


----------



## lemode (Mar 15, 2011)

This is definitely the fastest I’ve ever gotten over a MMO I’ve actually stuck out and grinded to max. 6 Days 11 hours total in game play time and I am sick of it. This is a 1st for me. Esp since every other MMO I've played, it's taken a month at least to hit max level.  

PvP is super unbalanced. Champion’s Online/City Of Heroes have only been the only other MMOs I’ve played seriously that had that kind of OBVIOUS overpowered feel to specific classes and developer nerfs (to already poorly designed classes) destroyed PvPers desire’s to play. I say that because I'm sure that if any nerfs come to classes...the PvP crowd will leave...like they did with AION. 

I’m already over grinding out PvP gear because I don’t think it’s going to make the game any better once I hit Prestige rank 6. 

Ugh…I hope Bioware doesn’t screw up The Old Republic. I’m sure they will though. But with different class mechanics...it's a welcomed change from mages rogues clerics etc...


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah unfortunately I'm sort of sick of it too, not enough content as of right now and how it runs doesn't help me enjoy it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 15, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> yeah unfortunately I'm sort of sick of it too, not enough content as of right now and how it runs doesn't help me enjoy it.



You really are the only person here who seems to have problems that I have seen, I get 30-50 FPS on max setting on my GTX 470.

As for the game I am still enjoying it.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 15, 2011)

lol go to the RIFT technical forums and then say that again


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 15, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> lol go to the RIFT technical forums and then say that again



Right so because some are having problems it means everyone is, most people are having 0 problems, sorry but sucks to be you, I guess go back to WoW ?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you're the first person I've met on these forums that I don't like. Hm, oh well.

Also, I don't remember saying "everybody" has problems. I don't know where you took that from what I said. 

You don't have to be sorry for me, I don't enjoy the game regardless of how it runs.

I feel sorry for you though. It's sad that you have to put a poor attitude on to make yourself feel better on the big bad internet.

WoW isn't for me, thanks though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2011)

MLG, it might just be because you're on a ATi card. Rift doesn't run so well on ATi cards, ran horrible on my single and crossfired 6870's which is why I now have a GTX 570. Runs MUCH better now and I can easily max it out and get 40+ FPS with every single option maxed out and enabled. Turning shadows off entirely and using edge smoothing (or turning AA off entirely) should give you a healthy increase in FPS.

As for the game itself, I'm still enjoying it but I am taking my sweet time. I'm only 27 right now, but I honestly don't see myself getting burned out or bored, there's plenty to keep me entertained.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 16, 2011)

I've seen problems reported from a lot of Nvidia users too though. I'm not getting a new GPU just for RIFT, especially where I just upgraded in December from a 4870.

I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would, but I'm very picky when it comes to frame rates especially when I throw down a lot of cash to play these games at higher frames. It kind of turned me off from the game; I lost interest.

I'm hoping that ATI and Trion will eventually fix this issue through patches and drivers but due to ATI's past driver support reputation I won't hold my breath.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 16, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> yeah unfortunately I'm sort of sick of it too, not enough content as of right now and how it runs doesn't help me enjoy it.



I have to seriously ask have you really gone through all of the following?

-regular level 50 instances
-T1 Expert Dungeons
-T2 Expert Dungeons
-10 man raid rifts
-20 man dungeons?

Do you mean that all that isnt enough? or do you mean that there isnt enough variety of what to do?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not a PvE player so all of that is really not my style. I'm more into the unnecessary stuff you can do to perfect a character like professions, treasure hunting, exploring, gold farming, collecting items, etc.


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 16, 2011)

Just hit lvl 30 on Sunrest. Bought a small 60gb vertex 2 just for this and future MMOs like old republic. So far the game is fantastic an the pvp is pretty decent.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 16, 2011)

if you have so much played time in less than a month, maybe the issue isnt the game, but that you play too damn much. give it a rest


----------



## lemode (Mar 16, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> I have to seriously ask have you really gone through all of the following?
> 
> -regular level 50 instances
> -T1 Expert Dungeons
> ...



I have...t1 only so far because every PUG I've been in has pussed out or have nerd rage quit in the middle of t2. I don't play MMOs for PvE content...I openmindedly try them...but PvE is so boring...esp when it's the same F'ing dungeon you've already ran through before 50. Guardians are more active on Reclaimer...Defiant are just worthless imo. Not to mention this is one of the worst MMO communities I've experienced thus far.

SW:TOR can not come out fast enough.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 16, 2011)

For the record I run a ATI card and have no issues at all. Even when I was running [2] 4870's in CF the game played awesome and only slowed down during huge rift events.

Since upgrading to my 6950 (6970 bios) the game runs even better. It runs better than 'better'. 

And this game isn't for everyone. Hell I don't know how long I'll play but so far there seems to be a lot to do for me. I haven't even tried crafting yet and it's one of my favorite things to do in MMO's. I've just been running quests to level and exploring. I've only run one dungeon so far too. I ran IT with a group and it was a blast but I haven't been back to any dungeons since. The thing is being married and having a kid means I can't always sit at my desk for 2-3 hours to run a dungeon. So I avoid them for now.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 16, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> if you have so much played time in less than a month, maybe the issue isnt the game, but that you play too damn much. give it a rest



I haven't been playing that often. I only clocked like 20 hours total.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 16, 2011)

lemode said:


> I have...t1 only so far because every PUG I've been in has pussed out or have nerd rage quit in the middle of t2. I don't play MMOs for PvE content...I openmindedly try them...but PvE is so boring...esp when it's the same F'ing dungeon you've already ran through before 50. Guardians are more active on Reclaimer...Defiant are just worthless imo. Not to mention this is one of the worst MMO communities I've experienced thus far.
> 
> SW:TOR can not come out fast enough.


 I can agree to what you say BUT you are pretty naive if you think any mainstream MMO community isnt shit. There are sometime's a few nuggets of good information but for the majority of it, you have tons of people that follow the fuckwad theory..

Being anonymous + audience = fuckwad


----------



## lemode (Mar 17, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> I can agree to what you say BUT you are pretty naive if you think any mainstream MMO community isnt shit. There are sometime's a few nuggets of good information but for the majority of it, you have tons of people that follow the fuckwad theory..
> 
> Being anonymous + audience = fuckwad



Did I say any? This thread is related to rift. my server's community is garbage. defiant do not do world pvp they yell about getting ganked or sit around meridian and do t1-t2 and queue for WFs in half baked premades.

I’ve been a part of some good mmo communities...so don't generalize when what I said is thread specific.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 17, 2011)

The new coin lock feature, good or bad ?

IMO I think it's a wonderful idea, also even if farmers and hackers are using SSH or proxy or some other way of hiding that they are in China, I imagine it wouldn't be hard to look at logs and notice a lot of the accounts being accessed from 1 IP, and as such ban that IP. And just make it far more difficult for them to make a profit and more expensive as they would now need to rent a new SSH or Proxy server.




johnnyfiive said:


> MLG, it might just be because you're on a ATi card. Rift doesn't run so well on ATi cards, ran horrible on my single and crossfired 6870's which is why I now have a GTX 570. Runs MUCH better now and I can easily max it out and get 40+ FPS with every single option maxed out and enabled. Turning shadows off entirely and using edge smoothing (or turning AA off entirely) should give you a healthy increase in FPS.
> 
> As for the game itself, I'm still enjoying it but I am taking my sweet time. I'm only 27 right now, but I honestly don't see myself getting burned out or bored, there's plenty to keep me entertained.



It runs fine for my brother on 4670, I mean he gets about 20-35 FPS which is playable, he simply has everything set to low, not sure what driver version he's using.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not okay with running it at low or medium or high with shadows off. According to the recommended specs, I should be able to dominate the game. It's the only game (and I have 100+ unique titles on my steam account) that my computer struggles to run, and it probably places in the bottom 5 in terms of visual appeal, so that's totally not okay with me.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 20, 2011)

I hit 47 hours tonight. I don't play as often as I would like but..


This MMO is good. Period.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The new coin lock feature, good or bad ?



i really like it, surprised blizzard didnt come up with it first


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 20, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> really like it, surprised blizzard didnt come up with it first



agreed


----------



## freakshow (Mar 21, 2011)

i just got this game ( literally about 5 mins go ) what can i accept from this game?


----------



## Reventon (Mar 21, 2011)

When I see videos of this game, it reminds me WAY too much of WoW. They could have changed some aspects of it at least.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Mar 21, 2011)

I helped found a guild with a couple of real life friends on Todrin. We've picked up a lot of people thanks to my friend running around throwing invites to every non-guild person out there  Surprisingly, we have a lot of active and helpful guild members. Forget guild recruiting macros, they're lame 

I personally really enjoy the game. Guild leveling is A LOT better than it is on WoW, and the coin lock feature is a great addition for security. The community on Todrin is nice, and the economy is finally viable. Defiant dominates PvP, and I greatly enjoy reaping the rewards.


----------



## freakshow (Mar 21, 2011)

well i dont know anybody that plays this game soo yea lol but like to make some friends


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 21, 2011)

I quit it about a week ago, pretty fun though if you can find people to play with.


----------



## LDNL (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have any problems with my radeon 4850 on ultra settings on 1920x1080. Proly because it runs fine on dx10 but does the game even have 11 support?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 21, 2011)

Our guild has over 400 members now. I'm waiting for the first 30 days to expire because I figure a lot of people won't re-sub. 

Since i didn't play WoW past the trial; to me Rift is very much it's own game. WoW looked like shit and I couldn't get into it because of the poor visuals and character models. Rift looks awesome though and has great gameplay, tons of content, and ultimately is fun.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 22, 2011)

So dinged my second toon to 50 got 2 RL friends starting this weekend were going to trio a Dominator (me), a Bard, and Paladin, should be an interesting combo, if nothing else a great cheese team.


----------



## lemode (Mar 22, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So dinged my second toon to 50 got 2 RL friends starting this weekend were going to trio a Dominator (me), a Bard, and Paladin, should be an interesting combo, if nothing else a great cheese team.



I love annoying the hell out of people on my mage with dominator! Transmogrify is such an abusive power and I proudly abuse the hell out of it. What the devs were thinking (allowing to) make it have no cast/cooldown time blows my mind. I get lots of lols @ the yells I get in WFs or world PvP.

I actually enjoy my mage more than my Rogue by far. It’s mad fun, good dmg, and yeah my HP sucks but goodness when I have a good team with a good healer…I go apesh*t! Stormcaller/Chloromancer - Pyromancer/Archon/Archmage are dope for team PvP. I wish I had like 10 roles available because I have like 10 different PvP builds I’d consistently use! Don’t get me started on dueling builds too because that would require 3-5 more roles lulz.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 22, 2011)

LDNL said:


> I don't have any problems with my radeon 4850 on ultra settings on 1920x1080. Proly because it runs fine on dx10 but does the game even have 11 support?



It's a DX9 engine. Very outdated. 

Pretty crazy that you have no troubles (by no troubles I'm assuming you mean 60 fps constant at full ultra settings) with a 4850.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 23, 2011)

lemode said:


> I love annoying the hell out of people on my mage with dominator! Transmogrify is such an abusive power and I proudly abuse the hell out of it. What the devs were thinking (allowing to) make it have no cast/cooldown time blows my mind. I get lots of lols @ the yells I get in WFs or world PvP.
> 
> I actually enjoy my mage more than my Rogue by far. It’s mad fun, good dmg, and yeah my HP sucks but goodness when I have a good team with a good healer…I go apesh*t! Stormcaller/Chloromancer - Pyromancer/Archon/Archmage are dope for team PvP. I wish I had like 10 roles available because I have like 10 different PvP builds I’d consistently use! Don’t get me started on dueling builds too because that would require 3-5 more roles lulz.



We started yesterday, and OMG this team is so cheese, Paladin grabs and keeps hate on anything, the bard heals and buffs, while I can do crazy DPS and CC I went Dominator / stormcaller / chloromancer , it is by far the most OP's combo, we actually found a 32 (we were 25 -26) gaurdian flagged PVP and we rolled it so hard was a rouge DPS of some kind or maybe a RS even but yeah it was rape, as soon as he started DPSing one of us down we I would CC heal us all up and then we would dps him down it took about 2 mins but was hillarious as he rezed 4 times before finally giving up.

Dominator is by far my fav mage class so far.


----------



## lemode (Mar 23, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> We started yesterday, and OMG this team is so cheese, Paladin grabs and keeps hate on anything, the bard heals and buffs, while I can do crazy DPS and CC I went Dominator / stormcaller / chloromancer , it is by far the most OP's combo, we actually found a 32 (we were 25 -26) gaurdian flagged PVP and we rolled it so hard was a rouge DPS of some kind or maybe a RS even but yeah it was rape, as soon as he started DPSing one of us down we I would CC heal us all up and then we would dps him down it took about 2 mins but was hillarious as he rezed 4 times before finally giving up.
> 
> Dominator is by far my fav mage class so far.



For team PvP stormcaller is aoe king…you can bottleneck everyone on the bridge @50 on port scion with hailstorm and lightning storm and do tons of dmg.

Most people play pyromancer for burst. Pyromancer with 44 points invested  you get ground of power can save you from rogues with its damage reduction/anti-cc.

Chloromancer is what healing should be in this game…it’s not nearly as powerful as the cleric healing builds. I think Chloromancer should be in every mage’s build for survival.

Dominator is fun and great for team PvP, controlling fang carriers insta squirrel for the lulz. However alone it lacks major damage but insta damaging knockback is nice.

Archon was nerfed to hell from beta 7 to live as well. I have it in my pyro/archmage build for the 5% fire damage now…will spec out of it later as I won’t need that.

Warlock/Chloromancer will be my end build that I use for roaming around as I don’t like to PvP standing still or in a stupid green bubble (pyromancers).

Necromancer and Elemental Summoner are both PvE to me. You won’t see mages with their pets out @ 50 really unless they are scrubs who don’t know any better. Necro is good for solo leveling with warlock and elemental summoning is good for solo leveling with stormcaller. Pet tanks.

If you have a team of class competent friends to play with, archmage isn’t really needed. But I like having break free personally and that +15% damage option is good too esp for my warlock/chloro combo.

There are way more combos you can put together with mage than you can with my rogue that are actually viable for PvP later on. 

My last post was all about wishing I had more roles to play with have set up so I could switch out to on the fly. I constantly switch roles for PvP something I really don’t do with my rogue. I have 3 PvP builds but really only use 1 with her. 

I like that there is a lack of 'that cookie cutter build' in this game. Every thing has a counter...find it yourself (in general not you personally ). Personally I can take down any non mana draining warrior 1v1 no problem. Them relying on titan strike is funny to me. I was bored with the game but turns out i just wasn't into the Rogue. Mage is money.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 23, 2011)

freakshow said:


> i just got this game ( literally about 5 mins go ) what can i accept from this game?



Flippin' awesomeness. Game is great IMO. I recommend rolling Guardian as a tank-type or healing soul setup. Fun, fun fun, and you will always be wanted for instances.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't get into Rogue. I'm 22 but it just isn't that fun.

Any suggestions for a more fun class/profession build?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2011)

cancelled today, level 50 endgame is practically non existant


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 27, 2011)

I figured as much.

I'm thinking of starting up my EVE account again.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 27, 2011)

define end-game for me. after which tier of exos?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 27, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> cancelled today, level 50 endgame is practically non existant



Bad server ?

There is plenty to do at 50 on my server.


----------



## lemode (Mar 27, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I can't get into Rogue. I'm 22 but it just isn't that fun.
> 
> Any suggestions for a more fun class/profession build?



Saboteur is good for PvE and PvP till 1.1 rolls out. My lvl 50 rogue has a hybrid Assassin/Sab/Infiltrator role and I love it. But of course that will change and there won’t be any real viable PvP souls for rogue after 1.1 is released. Marksman was my favorite sole in beta but they nerfed the hell out of it before launch. It’s basically Nightblade to take out healers (but I can’t stand nightblade). Assassin doesn’t have the necessary tools to take down a cleric alone. All in all I don’t like my rogue @ 50 and there are soooooooooooo many on my server.

Basically comes down to I should have rolled a warrior/mage/cleric from day 1.



W1zzard said:


> cancelled today, level 50 endgame is practically non existant



I have to agree. I don’t belong to a guild (all defiant guilds on my server are a joke) so I am unable to complete T1’s & T2’s and compete with the countless other rogues who try to pug to get their raid gear and I genuinely don’t give a crap about raid gear since I just care about PvP. Having said that, PvP is a joke on a PvP server and in general in this game. All brackets never really change from 10-50 they do get worse the more abilities each class gets. And there’s only 4 maps to pick between. Open world PvP doesn’t exist and I get /yelled at called pathetic if I engage anyone lower level than me (since they are all I can find) all 50’s do is sit in Meridian/Sanctum and if 50’s are out it’s like 10-1 lolz. Once you hit prestige cap there’s still really no difference…valor doesn’t really make that much difference for a rogue. So hundreds of thousands of favor saved and spent and it doesn’t really make a bit of difference. I canceled my sub…I feel I got to experience the game…and most MMOs fail within the 1st month…I had fun while it lasted and that’s it I won’t log in beyond the 3rd and I will happily wait till SW:TOR is released and forget about this POS game all together.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Bad server ?
> 
> There is plenty to do at 50 on my server.



Honestly other than get raid gear what else is there to do beyond 50? The answer is not much. After figuring out all the stupid ‘puzzles’ in game what I said above is really completing everything available to lvl 50’s. This game does not have any staying power. I also spent 189 hours leveling a char just to have it nerfed completely and the only viable PvP sole torn down all together. They destroy they don’t really know how to tweak. The mage is kind of boring in the 40-49 bracket and it’s not the reason I bought the game…the rogue was. So after the 3rd I don’t see a reason to stay with them. And I sincerely feel that this game will fizzle out hardcore after the 3rd. I give it a year and a half (if that) to shut down all together.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 27, 2011)

^ u mad bro? probably played it too damn much. I'd get sick of anything if I played it 10 hours a day.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 27, 2011)

He's right Ninkobwi. It doesn't have enough content. It never brought me in the way that other MMO's did, and it hasn't kept me interested either.


----------



## lemode (Mar 27, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> ^ u mad bro? probably played it too damn much. I'd get sick of anything if I played it 10 hours a day.




1st and foremost all MMOs are timesinks. You have to invest lots of time even to get 1 char to max to experience end game content. In beta caps are often low like 40 (42 in rift and you don't experience end game at 42) so unless you participated in alpha...you don't really get to see real end game content. In this case I had no idea what end game content would really be.

2nd by not playing tthe game at the pace other players do in MMOs you honestly miss out on spontanious things that happen. I always feel bad for people who play later because they don't experience what I got to experience. Half the fun is keeping up with tons of other people. That's more fun that actually hitting max level but never lasts. I have played enough online games to know that happens in 90% of them. Like on my server now, no one raids rifts anymore. I am stuck @ 7000 planarite...so I can't even get my flawless source engine. I missed out because I started playing a warrior once I hit 40 on my rogue...got that to 20 then went back.

Lastly, I invest plenty of time into games. I played city of every day for a year straight. Only after the PvP crowd left completely did I get sick of it. So no...I actually barely played this game when comparing it to other MMOs/games. 180 hours versus 200+ hours to hit max means that you can hit the level cap toooooo easily as well.

You're not as hardcore as I am and that's cool not everyone is the same way. But to answer your question no I am not mad, I got to experience the game.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 28, 2011)

Still been playing the game a good amount. I have alt-ites though! The sudden sickness of making too many characters!

I would probably be close to 50 as well if I didnt have my others but its still good fun.

For those that dont hve enough to do at 50, have you guys seen the preview for patch 1.1? Does that tickle your fancy at all?


----------



## lemode (Mar 28, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> Still been playing the game a good amount. I have alt-ites though! The sudden sickness of making too many characters!
> 
> I would probably be close to 50 as well if I didnt have my others but its still good fun.
> 
> For those that dont hve enough to do at 50, have you guys seen the preview for patch 1.1? Does that tickle your fancy at all?



No. originally announced and tried on the alpha server, they had reduced the sab range to like 5-10m or something short. It was garbage. They reverted and kept the range the next day. Regardless, the only viable PvP spec for rogues is still half what it was. It’s sad…sab and marksman were the reason I rolled a rogue or played this game. Both have been nerfed to hell now.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 28, 2011)

lemode said:


> No. originally announced and tried on the alpha server, they had reduced the sab range to like 5-10m or something short. It was garbage. They reverted and kept the range the next day. Regardless, the only viable PvP spec for rogues is still half what it was. It’s sad…sab and marksman were the reason I rolled a rogue or played this game. Both have been nerfed to hell now.



I know Sab wasnt nerfed in the traditional way. Sab and warrior had bugs with their armor penetrating talent. instead of the small 2-10% it was bypassing 95-99% of all armor. That was giving the insane amount of damage that people were crying about.

Although honestly I havent really kept up too much on their nerfs/tweaks/buffs since I dont really play one.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 28, 2011)

lemode said:


> 1st and foremost all MMOs are timesinks.



The "Carrot-on-a-stick" method. Blizzard mastered this.

There are MMO's like World of Warcraft with a "level-cap" where once you hit the maximum level, you usually have two choices. 

PvE: You kill NPC's and get gear, only to use that gear to kill more NPC's to get better gear.
you get nowhere because in a few months all that gear and work is replaced. More than often, people hate PvE but only do it for the gear. Then they realize that the gear is only used to fuel the hate for PvE even more, so they stop.

PvP: You kill other players, over and over again.

fin

Then there are MMO's like EVE online where you constantly build an economical empire, you constantly explore, you can't teleport everywhere instantly. It's not level based, but experience based and knowledge based because of the vast complexity of the game.

These are the types of MMO's I like. Ones I can still build/progress a character but am not limited to 60 levels of fun and then pointlessness.


----------



## lemode (Mar 28, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> These are the types of MMO's I like. Ones I can still build/progress a character but am not limited to 60 levels of fun and then pointlessness.



The MMO formula has not changed since 1999 really. Said ‘carrot on stick’ method applied even to Asheron's Call…which came out well before WoW. 

Two IPs that MMO gamers are clamoring for are; Guild Wars 2 and SW:TOR. 

Guild wars was hugely successful but needed some obvious tweaks to be great. I am certain GW2 will be what people wanted…but it could be the opposite. I’m hoping they launch with the PvP packages they offered much later because that game’s 20 level grind was stupid. However, I honestly do not expect any new ingenuity whatsoever. It will be polished and rehashed with some new abilities. The game is competitive and could potentially be an eSport. Time will tell though.

SW:TOR, I am and always will be a Star Wars fan. No matter how many crappy games have been put out under the IP I still play them no matter how sh!tbox and clunky they are. There have been a FEW gems though. KOTOR was definitely one…the second being a little lack luster however expectation was almost impossible to top the 1st. With SW:TOR it’s the 1st fully voiced MMO. While I didn’t like Mass Effect personally, I had always thought they voice choice system would be great in an MMO (and Bioware did that for SW:TOR). The other part of that is, this is not an orc, wizard, magic, sword shield, elf, dwarf game. A new combat mechanic with cover (will definitely be the 1st class((es)) I test with the IA/Smuggler). I heard what a horrid launch SWG had and by the time I was ready to play it SOE had it and changed everything. I tested a bounty hunter much later…and loved it. said I’d play the next SW launch if there ever was another SW MMO. Whispers and internet sites have been talking about development for about 5years now almost 6 I think. Anyway, in this rare case…even if the PvP is bunk in SW:TOR. I will play till I can no longer stand leveling each class. I am sure that SW:TOR will be my last MMO though. I’ve outgrown the genera all together and nothing will pull me in after this.

The class method will always be there. DPS TANK RANGE SUPPORT will always be there. Healing being OPd, FOTMs, Cookie Cutter Builds, obnoxious people, will always be a part of MMOs. All that came well before WoW.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 28, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> cancelled today, level 50 endgame is practically non existant



I selected a 3 month subscription because I'm only level 28. I really enjoy Rift when I have time to play so I will definitely be playing for another three months... as I'm sure it will take me three months from now to hit 50, or more. For the hardcore players hitting 50 during launch week, they must be insane. I don't know how anyone can play a game that much within a week and not want to die. Besides, how can the game be any fun if you're one of very few at 50 awaiting content?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 29, 2011)

I hear you Johnny. I don't quite get it either. I have three characters in game. My highest being L28 and STEAM tells me I've played a little over 50 hours total and I was in head start.

I'm never in any rush to the end but so many people just bang it through as fast as possible. IMO these games are meant to be played over a long period of time. I like to enjoy the ride.

then again I work full time, I'm married, have a kid and family and friends to spend time with not to mention a home to keep up. I'm lucky to spend an hour or so a night.


----------



## Thassodar (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know if you can embed video but I recorded one last night when I was baked off my ass and stumbled across a part of the River of Souls event:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYZCHmQ8aQQ

As it says in the description I suggest you mute the sound because the audio is distorted by the music I didn't know the game recorded. I may dub over it in the future using YouTube. This was recorded using the video recording feature they added to the game yesterday.

Also did anyone else get the authenticator they released the day before yesterday for Android phones? I got it the moment they patched the patcher for it, 100% free. When I did I received the suffix "the Ironclad" for my character in the mail.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> I don't know if you can embed video but I recorded one last night when I was baked off my ass and stumbled across a part of the River of Souls event:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYZCHmQ8aQQ
> 
> ...



Yeah the in-game recorder was just add in lastest patch, i haven't tried it yet. But it sounds awesome.

And this world event is driving me crazy... Death Rifts are dropping as soon as they open. NEED MOAR RIFTS!!!



johnnyfiive said:


> I selected a 3 month subscription because I'm only level 28. I really enjoy Rift when I have time to play so I will definitely be playing for another three months... as I'm sure it will take me three months from now to hit 50, or more. For the hardcore players hitting 50 during launch week, they must be insane. I don't know how anyone can play a game that much within a week and not want to die. Besides, how can the game be any fun if you're one of very few at 50 awaiting content?



I was 15 on launch day, i was all excited and ready to grind levels... But come launch day pssh i really didn't care anymore. But I got 6 months subscription, and at this rate.. I doubt i'll pay for another. But i'm not all about hitting 50. I'm achievement junkie, i was the same with WoW. So the achievements, artifacts and the questing style is what drove me to the game. I'm not much into hardcore raiding or pvp. I just do it for shit's and giggle's


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just hit level 50, im really impressed with the buffing for mages - finally not so squishy! 

anyway, im going to see what all the QQ is about and make a pvp soul with pyro as the primary


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 31, 2011)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Just hit level 50, im really impressed with the buffing for mages - finally not so squishy!
> 
> anyway, im going to see what all the QQ is about and make a pvp soul with pyro as the primary



what spec did you roll? leveling?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 31, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> what spec did you roll? leveling?



i rolled the cookie cutter necro/warlock/dom build to level with and it does an awesome job at survivability in pve and is pretty damn decent in pvp when your with a group of people i can usually rack about 40-60k dmg delt in warfronts and normaly stack about 5 - 10 killing blows to about 50-60 assists 

the way i have it spec'd is 44/20/2 for necro/lock/dom  

im planning to make that pyro build tonight and take it straight into pvp and try out a few other souls in combination to see what works best with my play style.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 1, 2011)

I just got my 3rd 50, so now all that is left is my tune I trio with a Paladin and a bard.

I am really enjoying the world event, what does everyone else think ?


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 1, 2011)

*Free Weekend*

Log on to the Rift website or just check your email


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 2, 2011)

I cant believe how awesome bards are for groups. Group of 5 wiped about 5 times on expert Efreetu mob in FOLH. Our DPS warrior got mad and quit, so we invited a bard. First try we got him down and didnt even have to res anyone. The difference is incredible ;D


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 2, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> I cant believe how awesome bards are for groups. Group of 5 wiped about 5 times on expert Efreetu mob in FOLH. Our DPS warrior got mad and quit, so we invited a bard. First try we got him down and didnt even have to res anyone. The difference is incredible ;D



Yeah bards make it easier for the main healer, the buffs boost dps and healing, also with riff + virtuoso I can break 600 dps (for 15 seconds lol), IMO they are most valuable, class for support as they just do so much!


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 3, 2011)

Only issue I have with this game is how long it takes to do experts. Its almost a guaranteed 2.5-3 hour event. And last night I was with a sub-par group (I assume) and we nearly hit the 5 hour mark before I said screw it and logged. I guess that could be due to skill level and will get better with time, but damn that  is a long freaking time to do something. I dont want to waste 2-3 hours a day just trying to get a daily done.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 3, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Only issue I have with this game is how long it takes to do experts. Its almost a guaranteed 2.5-3 hour event. And last night I was with a sub-par group (I assume) and we nearly hit the 5 hour mark before I said screw it and logged. I guess that could be due to skill level and will get better with time, but damn that  is a long freaking time to do something. I dont want to waste 2-3 hours a day just trying to get a daily done.



It depends on the group and the dungeon, expert IT really shouldn't take more than an hour and a half, where as expert CC 2-3 hours would be normal.

But yeah they really should look at adjusting amount of trash in dungeons like RD, and FC, just because of the sheer time sink.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 7, 2011)

XZPR-YFCC-LYHJ-7ZEY-PX3K
Rift key for the weekend if anyone wants to try it. April 8-11th


----------



## mrsemi (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey all, I've been playing from launch.  Currently 44 Warrior, been pvping my way up levels.  Problem is once I hit the 40 range, I'm worthless 1 on 1.  Anyone got any good pvp warrior specs they'd like to share?  I'm paladin, champion riftblade currently.

Regulos Defiant.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 7, 2011)

Just head over to the official RIFT forums and you will find all sorts of builds.


----------



## lemode (Apr 8, 2011)

mrsemi said:


> Hey all, I've been playing from launch.  Currently 44 Warrior, been pvping my way up levels.  Problem is once I hit the 40 range, I'm worthless 1 on 1.  Anyone got any good pvp warrior specs they'd like to share?  I'm paladin, champion riftblade currently.
> 
> Regulos Defiant.



Since 1.1 was released most of the OPd warrior builds were toned down cept for Champion (slight tweaks but not much) and Paragon. For PvP most warriors are running around with Champion heavy or Paragon heavy builds still.

http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0cukt.EetsuAusR.E0czo

that’s what my war has @ 50.

Your current spec is more suited for PvE tanking and trust me it's good that you know that build will help you run T1's and T2's later.


----------



## mrsemi (Apr 9, 2011)

I found a post with 2 of the three trees I was already using. I was a little too spread out, focusing on riftblade and less paladin has helped the damage immensely.  Thanks for the template, maybe give it a shot after a while.

http://taugrim.com/2011/03/20/guide-riftblade-warrior-mechanics-and-pvp/


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 11, 2011)

tutret5 said:


> i see this game on steam all the time, do you guys reccomend it



It depends. If you have played and enjoyed games like WoW or Warhammer then yes, it will be right up your ally. 

Be aware that this game is just a very refined version of those two games (I know there are many other inspirations for this game but those two jump on the most) and follows the same "Theme park" mindset as other MMO's goes.

It does a few things that really make the game more enjoybale. 

-Rifts - Giant portals that are opened from different planes (fire, water, air, earth, death, life).

- Soul system - You can have up to 4 different builds for your one character. So this lets you have for example a tanking spec, dps spec, and support spec, and what ever else you want.

Dynamic World events - We are currently doing one right now. So the items that we get from these events wont come back one its done next weekend. Also GM's have the ability to start events if they feel like it!

In anycase, do one of the free trials and see for yourself!


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok guys. I just bought the game and started my Cleric. I'm level 8 now and it's fun and all but i'm just very confused about my trees and UI. 

First of all I believe I am a combination of Druid, Justicar and Sentinel. So someone tell me first off if I am being a stupid or not with that combination. Plus any tips on specing would be appreciated. 

Another concern is the UI. How do I make it so that I can have multiple action bars on the screen? My first one is already filled with attacks/buffs and I have two more that I had to put on the other action bar but every time I want to get to them, I have to click the arrow to get to the next row... Very inconvenient.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 11, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Ok guys. I just bought the game and started my Cleric. I'm level 8 now and it's fun and all but i'm just very confused about my trees and UI.
> 
> First of all I believe I am a combination of Druid, Justicar and Sentinel. So someone tell me first off if I am being a stupid or not with that combination. Plus any tips on specing would be appreciated.
> 
> Another concern is the UI. How do I make it so that I can have multiple action bars on the screen? My first one is already filled with attacks/buffs and I have two more that I had to put on the other action bar but every time I want to get to them, I have to click the arrow to get to the next row... Very inconvenient.



It depends on how you want to play your Cleric and what spec you are using it for. Is it for healing? Dps? Tanking? Also depends on your playstyle. My cleric does HoTs (Heals over time) and instant cast heals.


EDIT: i was wondering what those of you play think... there was a lengthy thread that talked about you playing a role that you didnt enjoy just to get into a group to get gear.

So if you were a DPS Rogue whether Melee or ranged and you didnt have/want to play a Bard spec.

I think its great to learn the different abilities and rolls that a class can be. If you can understand a mechanic of a certain role I think it helps you be a better player especially in PvP since you will be familiar with what the other players are trying to do. Also it makes you more appealable to others who are looking for more people for a gorup. I think thta if you are more versitile and have the ability to help the group out when they need it, that it just makes you look better.

I have no problem being DPS but if they need some off heals, BAM, I go to Bard and help the group out. I think a lot of people are too selfish in not wanting to help the group out if they dont get to play their favorite spec. When they do that they may get kicked from the group or not invited at all. Now if they did play the other spec and they are the only class there. Guess what happens if loot for your class drops? That's right you get it, so now you can play your favorite spec out of that group and have gear for it.

In anycase thats just my outlook on it. Anyone else on the opposite spectrum?


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 11, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> My cleric does HoTs (Heals over time) and instant cast heals.



This. 

Since I am still leveling though I still need some defensive spells to survive. Would like your opinion.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 11, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> It depends on how you want to play your Cleric and what spec you are using it for. Is it for healing? Dps? Tanking? Also depends on your playstyle. My cleric does HoTs (Heals over time) and instant cast heals.
> 
> 
> EDIT: i was wondering what those of you play think... there was a lengthy thread that talked about you playing a role that you didnt enjoy just to get into a group to get gear.
> ...



Well in my humble opinion, one of the best things about this game is that there is no one "correct" answer to class specs, and hybrids are very viable. I personally prefer to play bard, but am not opposed to going night blade or even saboture, but the whole "what is best for the group" thing really rubs me the wrong way and over all is what attarcted me to the game is that there are so many ways to play the game and to be viable.

Now IMO bard needs both a hit buff and a damage buff because as a bard outside of my guild even though I am 3/5 of greenscale and insanely geared outside of certain instances I am blackballed as a bard but that is neither here not there as far as the discussion goes.

They still have some balancing issues, but it is somewhat negated by the ability to adjust to the situation at hand by changing you spec, but at the same time to me as I said, this game is all about playing how you want and still being viable and accepted in the end game and pvp, rather than there being a stream of cookie cutter flavor of the month toons or be shunned cuz your healing or dps is weak.



BondExtreme said:


> This.
> 
> Since I am still leveling though I still need some defensive spells to survive. Would like your opinion.



If your set on going druid, and dont mind it being pet centric, I recommend Druid / Shaman / Sentinal , now if you want great survivability with benifits of no down time while waiting for mana and pasive healing like a bard (but not as much as a bard),  Justicar / Druid / Shaman might be the way to go for you. These are both solid solo specs imo, and as such should be something you look into.


----------



## lemode (Apr 11, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well in my humble opinion, one of the best things about this game is that there is no one "correct" answer to class specs, and hybrids are very viable.



^QFT

I thought about unsubbing and not playing beyond the 1st month. But honestly, I do love my mage. Hybridization and certain pure builds are so much fun within the Mage class. Dominator/Stormcaller/Pyromancer/Chloromancer/Warlock I love them all and know them all well.

I plan on casually working on a cleric next. I love their rank 6 PvP armor but highly doubt I will ever get there with that toon. I have seen my buddys Inquisitor AOE farming build and it’s pretty sweet. But he’s too selfish to heal in PvP or Dungeons which is what people SHOULD be doing with clerics instead of DPS. Lots of warriors made cleric alts for some reason (i am pretty sure the people who DPS as a cleric just have HUGE e-peens and want to brag about it when the mechanics always will make it in your favor and that you will always be that self healing toon that will beat/outlast a toon unable to heal itself, duh). I love how mouthy DPSing and self healing clerics are (sarcasm).

I will probably be here as long as queues pop for lvl 50 PvP or till they nerf every build I enjoy due to QQers.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 11, 2011)

My druid and sentinel trees are coming along nicely. Can't wait to start healing in dungeons. I don't even know where any are. XD (Level 13)

Yeah I don't know how long I will be playing this. Probably up till SW: The Old Republic comes out or if I get a beta key then I may stop Rift. We will see.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 11, 2011)

I run inquis/sent in dungeons and it works pretty well. In AOE fights I typically top damage, and can dish out 440~ DPS on single mob fights. It's not quite up to par with the nigh-700 dps of a nightblade, but in the event of an emergency - like the healer bites the dust- I can keep the tank up. 

Of course I have a good healing spec too, and actually prefer to heal, but to say clerics cant be useful outside their healing role is just idiocracy.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 11, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> My druid and sentinel trees are coming along nicely. Can't wait to start healing in dungeons. I don't even know where any are. XD (Level 13)



You won't see the first dungeon until about level 16 or 17, Iron Tomb. There should be a TON of IT parties out there since the game is still fairly new and there are a lot of new players.

Currently I'm looking for something to compliment my Saboteur. I had Hunter previously for the pet but at level 42 both pets (I had 16 or so points in Hunter) are capped at level 30 and 34 respectively. They don't do much of anything against 41+ mobs. Without taking points out of my Sab tree I can't get a bigger pet unless I devote 24 points to Hunter; that isn't going to happen simply because Hunter is USELESS for Sab except for the pet.

Right now I'm trying a Sab/Bard combo for the extra armor and buffs from Bard. My second Role is 100% Bard so it goes without saying that I'm disappointed with the buffs I get with 15-16 points into Bard vs. 42 points in Bard. I was trying it simply to see if it would suffice to replace my pet (or lack thereof). On top of that without all the points I need my GOOD buffs only last 15 seconds, not 30 like my full Bard role. This hinders nuking mobs because I have to keep track of that as well as my bombs...

The only other viable sole I can consider teaming up with my Sab I think is Marksman, the problem is I hear marksman sucks. In addition I don't need any more ranged attacks/attacks that stack combo points, Saboteur does that well enough already. Melee souls won't help much, will they? I only really need more defense because my pet is no longer there to take the hits for me.

Sorry for the long post  I'm just at a crossroads. Riftstalker looks like it would be a good pair with the additional endurance and armor granted, what do you guys think?


----------



## lemode (Apr 11, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> but to say clerics cant be useful outside their healing role is just idiocracy.



I don't know who would say that. For compitent team PvP a cabalist heavy spec is seriously necessary. Maelstrom, Undertow, and Surge paired with a Pyro and Stormcaller = death. For those unfamiliar, it’s basically an AOE pull to a targeted location. Up to 5 people (on the opposing side) are lifted into the air and placed on targeted location while snared upon landing.  Exceptionally useful. 



Thassodar said:


> Currently I'm looking for something to compliment my Saboteur.
> The only other viable sole I can consider teaming up with my Sab I think is Marksman, the problem is I hear marksman sucks.
> 
> *snip*Riftstalker looks like it would be a good pair with the additional endurance and armor granted, what do you guys think?



I only use Sab now for runners with my 51 points invested into Assassin build. It’s a deadly combo period.

Assassin Nighblade is another combo I like. You get range and can take out healing classes with Fell Blades.

Marksman isn’t that bad…it isn’t what it was in Beta but that’s ok. I can still get many kills with my MM/Ranger/Infiltrator build.

Riftstalker is great for Tanking and utter mobilization as you can teleport across a map pretty damn fast. You have a recall position that takes you back to a marked place on your map. I see this being used by crystal runners in Battle for Port Scion all the time.The damage is pretty weak alone but you can use Sab for range if you want to go that route instead of melee. I have seen 1 rogue go Rift MM and he did very well in a few warfronts. Personally I don’t like Riftstalker. The Warrior counterpart Riftblade is way better to me (and just as OPd).

I think you will just have to play with builds period. You don’t really need that many points invested into saboteur but can do whatever you like in this game. Honestly it’s blast charge and detonate that you will be using the most…I don’t even bother with any of the other charges. Didn’t before 1.1 either. 

Sin/Sab/Inf
http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0MMTb.GARftsfqddR.Vz.xb0M

Marksman/Ranger/Inf
http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0MfNb.vMtRVzVudR.VGo0u.xb0R

Sin/NB/Inf
http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0MMib.Gh0ft0foddo.Vhx0hVx0cs

all allow me to do well in PvP

I have 1 bard spec for PvE and I won’t bother posting that because I don’t really do any dungeons on my server because they want Mage DPS not Rogue.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 11, 2011)

lemode said:


> I only use Sab now for runners with my 51 points invested into Assassin build. It’s a deadly combo period.
> 
> *Not sure what crystal running is, I just hit 42 yesterday, SHOULD I know?*
> 
> ...



I have no skills with squshy sneaking classes so when I bought my Infiltrator soul I was sorely disappointed. Mages? Love em. Warriors? Awesome. Healers? Count me in. Sneaking around and stunning? Not my bag. Ranged/thinking classes is my cup tea as well. I've gotten out of some pretty bad situations as Sab and I don't see myself giving it up anytime soon. I guess only time will tell...

I'll try to take less posting space from now on


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 11, 2011)

Can someone explain to me how the transportation system in this game works? I haven't noticed any 'flight paths' like wow has and how do you get mounts?...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 11, 2011)

Teleporting and mounts. each main area of the map has at least one teleporter. Mounts can be bought. Once you make your way to the main city of the game you should find a mount dealer near the coast but once at the main city you will find one for sure. They range from 60% speed increase vs walking to 90% and then 120% if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 12, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Teleporting and mounts. each main area of the map has at least one teleporter. Mounts can be bought. Once you make your way to the main city of the game you should find a mount dealer near the coast but once at the main city you will find one for sure. They range from 60% speed increase vs walking to 90% and then 120% if I'm not mistaken.



You are correct. They are 2.5 Platinum for the first (any level), 35 Platinum for the Second (Level 40+) and 150 Platinum for the best (Level 45?+).


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> You are correct. They are 2.5 Platinum for the first (any level), 35 Platinum for the Second (Level 40+) and 150 Platinum for the best (Level 45?+).



close, 125 plat for the epic level 50 mounts 

you can also get mounts from your pvp vendors in exchange for favor but you need a lot of notoriety


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 12, 2011)

I have noticed a lot of people already 50. Is it pretty easy to obtain? I haven't noticed much grinding even up to level 14...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 12, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> I have noticed a lot of people already 50. Is it pretty easy to obtain? I haven't noticed much grinding even up to level 14...



yes, there are a lot of people already level 50, port scion warfronts are always full when you join em (40 man instance) at peak hours and wait times are usually 2 - 10 minutes. as for the attaining it easily thats more of a question of how long can you quest grind / dungeon instance without burning out   it took me about 100 hours play time to get level 50 and thats with the learning curve of this being my first "real" mmo


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 13, 2011)

It seems fast for those that play every minute they can daily.

People like me have too much going on to play as often and thats why I'm still at L28 with my main. Bums me out considering that Trion gave me 35 days for free added to my account due to issues at release. So far I haven't played in several weeks. Bummer.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 13, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> It seems fast for those that play every minute they can daily.
> 
> People like me have too much going on to play as often and thats why I'm still at L28 with my main. Bums me out considering that Trion gave me 35 days for free added to my account due to issues at release. So far I haven't played in several weeks. Bummer.



Dont fret about this though! One thing I discovered is that there is no cap on rested exp. I hadnt played my main for a week and a half since I was leveling up with a friend. When i finally got back to my main i went through 5 levels of rested xp!


----------



## lemode (Apr 13, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> I have no skills with squshy sneaking classes so when I bought my Infiltrator soul I was sorely disappointed. Mages? Love em. Warriors? Awesome. Healers? Count me in. Sneaking around and stunning? Not my bag. Ranged/thinking classes is my cup tea as well. I've gotten out of some pretty bad situations as Sab and I don't see myself giving it up anytime soon. I guess only time will tell...
> 
> I'll try to take less posting space from now on



it's good to learn your class inside and out though. assassin is great for taking out mages who can't self heal or don't have a healer near them pretty quickly. nightblade is great for killing things that heal due to fell blades cutting their healing down. you also get a few ranged abilities (1 that's spammable) in nightblade and there's an upper tier ability that you can spec for that does more dmg when the target is below 30% (i pvp with NB a lot i love it). 

i've been 50 with my rogue since the last part of second week of release, i've tested every possible combination i could think of and have everything in rogue lvld to 50. full sab was awesome don't get me wrong...i didn't need to use the other charges when that is mostly a single target tree (to me at least). pre 1.1 i could hit people for 4k dmg with blast charge...no reason to use anything else imo.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 13, 2011)

sooo... i ran a daily instance last night got 2 purples i needed and one more from the vendor for plaques of achievement. the only thing left i need is a purple main hand and i'll be decked woo!


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 13, 2011)

Arrakis+9 said:


> sooo... i ran a daily instance last night got 2 purples i needed and one more from the vendor for plaques of achievement. the only thing left i need is a purple main hand and i'll be decked woo!



Hey Arrakis did you notice that there's Ironpine *Melange* in the game? I found that hilarious! There was also a NPC that yelled "the spice must flow" or something _verrry_ similar in Meridian once, I almost DIED laughing. Some of the developers were obviously Dune nerds, much like me. I need to get around to re-reading them because it's almost been 10 years.

Congrats on the purples, I just got the level 50 trinket from the World Event a few days ago, should be nice when I actually HIT 50 .


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> Hey Arrakis did you notice that there's Ironpine *Melange* in the game? I found that hilarious! There was also a NPC that yelled "the spice must flow" or something _verrry_ similar in Meridian once, I almost DIED laughing. Some of the developers were obviously Dune nerds, much like me. I need to get around to re-reading them because it's almost been 10 years.
> 
> Congrats on the purples, I just got the level 50 trinket from the World Event a few days ago, should be nice when I actually HIT 50 .



yeah, there are a ton of references in the game and a lot of the quest item descriptions have double meanings and are hilarious. i plan to go T1 grinding tonight to try and get my purple main hand and maybe a few warfronts in between so i can finally get to prestige rank 2


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm surprised people are still playing this O_O


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 13, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I like to troll.



Useless comment is useless.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 13, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I'm surprised people are still playing this O_O



there is still a LOT to do, the game isnt even half over for me maybe like 1/4th in so far


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 13, 2011)

Why wouldn't people still be playing?...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 13, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Why wouldn't people still be playing?...



because it "doesn't have the features of wow" or "my build got nerfed now im not the strongest class" or "theres no content after 50 im bored" honestly just because there was a short period of public beta doesn't mean that the game is going to be a fully polished diamond at launch date, let alone a month after its initial release. i wish more people would stop QQ'ing and just play the game ! i could go on and on about it but i'll just leave it at that


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 14, 2011)

^ Well the only MMO game that will have the most successful launch is most likely going to be Star Wars: The Old Republic.


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to play rift!!!!! lol but i know i will be noob at it, anyhow! i think it is a great game.

gameplays looks nice


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 14, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> i want to play rift!!!!! lol but i know i will be noob at it, anyhow! i think it is a great game.
> 
> gameplays looks nice



Its ok if you are a noob or not. Maybe because its still a new game but a lot of people are still very helpful to people. I know I am! I got a nice blue leather helmet for a rogue and I just gave it away to some random person after doing a rift.

Play at your own pace and just have fun!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 14, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> ^ Well the only MMO game that will have the most successful launch is most likely going to be Star Wars: The Old Republic.



i see a lot of people comparing rift to TOR just one question HOW??? your taking a fantasy game and comparing it to a fantasy future/space game it just doesn't make any scene to me


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 14, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> ^ Well the only MMO game that will have the most successful launch is most likely going to be Star Wars: The Old Republic.



Bioware is good, but be mindful EA has purchased them. Not sure if you have a lot of experience with EA, but I find them to be a very mediocre company out to scratch every last penny from their consumers, while treating their employees like crap. Its tough for me to endorse anything they put their hands on.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't say anything about WoW, nor was I "QQ'ing" I just felt upon playing the initial release that it wouldn't last too long.

I guess I'm a troll, and apparently useless.. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 14, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I didn't say anything about WoW, nor was I "QQ'ing" I just felt upon playing the initial release that it wouldn't last too long.
> 
> I guess I'm a troll, and apparently useless.. I'll keep that in mind.



When the only thing in your comment is "I'm surprised people are still playing this O_O" and it has no relevance to what was being talked about, yes, you are a troll. It's a comment to get an reaction out of people and by responding I am feeding the troll i.e. YOU. If you had explained like you did right now it may of came differently; presently it appears that you were jabbing at the people who still play, as if the game has no merit.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 14, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I didn't say anything about WoW, nor was I "QQ'ing" I just felt upon playing the initial release that it wouldn't last too long.
> 
> I guess I'm a troll, and apparently useless.. I'll keep that in mind.



well, you're surprised people are still playing a game in which their first month sub hasnt run out yet. Even games that dont last too long still last past their first month. What game in existence has had a life so short? There isnt one. Heck 'Lord of the Rings' online, original 'Everquest', and even the 13 year old Sierra game 'The Realm' is still around. But for some reason good ol' Rift wont make it a month before it gets shut down? 

I assume you're being sarcastic, and that is fine. But dont try to defend yourself all 'aw-shucks' innocent-like.

Sorry to rant/feed here, but I am at work and a little bored.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 15, 2011)

So... on my level 20 warrior I am trying an experimental build... IE, tanking with a two-handed weapon. Here are the two specs that I am messing with.

Paladin/Champ/Reaver
http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0chkA.EMM.VA0doMrhhzz.xdqt00z 

Paladin/Champ/Warlord
http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0chkE.EMM.VA0doMrhhzz.E0hokx 

I am currently the bottom spec at this time. I have not done a dungeon yet but I have tanked some rift with elites and it wasnt that bad for single targeting. The build doesnt really get good until 23-24, since around that time I get some AOE taunts.

I think after work today I am going to try to tank IT and see how well or horrible I do! VIVA LA UNUSUAL!


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to come off as a troll.

I just thought that the overall impression (from everybody not just me) was that it didn't have much of an end game. I read that in numerous forums.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 15, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to come off as a troll.
> 
> I just thought that the overall impression (from everybody not just me) was that it didn't have much of an end game. I read that in numerous forums.



there is still plenty to do at end game, achievements, artifacts, prestige rank 6, re roll a different class. just because there are no more "new" dungeons after green scale doesn't mean that the game is dead after 50. honestly if your bored when you hit 50 thats your fault for rolling through so fast.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, I didn't hit 50.

I only reached level 23 or something. I played every 4-5 days or so.

It's a fun game, I enjoyed it but I'm not really an MMO person. 

Like I said, I got an impression from reviews and from comments on forums that it was pretty stale at 50.

I fully enjoyed it but I'm used to my opinion being different, so I assumed most didn't lol


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 15, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Oh, I didn't hit 50.
> 
> I only reached level 23 or something. I played every 4-5 days or so.
> 
> ...



What people don't seem to get is that, it's a casual game and should you choose to play it at the hardcore level, all that will happen is no different from WoW or any other MMO really, your basiclly left with dailies and farming instances for gear and such, I don't really see some great shock here. Hows it any different from WoW, I personally believe the game will be just fine for some time to come, but we are quickly approaching the point where the "it's a new game" excuse will not work any more, and people will become frustrated. 

Does it need more content? YES!
Does it need some bug fixes? YES!
Does it need to compete tit for tat with WoW to be successful? *NO!*

Time will tell where it falls in the world of MMO's, but most people complaining about this or that are people who are going back to WoW because they expect RIFT to be WoW, and are setting themselves up for disappointment with their own stupidity.

Also from everything I have read, most people are saying positive things about the game, it seems the WoW trolls are simply the ones being butt hurt, and if the elietest community never takes hold in RIFT to me that's a good thing. Not to say it doesn't have a ways to go before it's where it needs to be, but over all I am very happy with the game and will continue to play through my 6 month subscription.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm just going to stop posting. I haven't said anything about World of Warcraft and I'm getting put in my place as a player of a game that I don't even play.

People are SO defensive about their MMO's.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 17, 2011)

So how was the event for everyone else? I got up at 3:30am since I live in japan and had to wait in a queue for 45 minutes... then they brought down the servers. Got in instantly when they came back up and a few guildies and I rode through the Droughtlands looking for the bosses. We found a few and had to fight through some Guardians, a large group of Defiant came by and we snatched the boss away from them. Got through phase 2 but phase 3 was a cluster since there were a large amount of people in Stillmoore.

Trion restarted phase 3 6 times and when she did, everyone was pretty let down when the last phased consisted of only a scripted chat between the two faction leaders and Alsbeth.

I also know that a lot of people were stuck in queue! My other monitor has a gadget that as the server status and the queue number and Briarcliff had a 500 person queue!

Well of course you could find a ton of "I quit Trion" and other WARGARBHL threads about quitting... So what does Trion do? 




> Great new types of content to unveil a brand new raid zone. Events that really push the edge of what's possible not just in Rift, but in any MMO of its kind. All within an incredibly rapid amount of time following launch.
> 
> In this case, while we did get to "what's possible" we didn't get to "solid gameplay for the entire game universe." The later phases of the event were too concentrated and time-compressed, which caused issues on a number of worlds.
> 
> ...



I think thats a great thing they did... I appreciate their very ambitious dreams of providing an event that can get everyone involved and I am looking forward to their next plan!


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmm. Are you talking about open world bosses? If so, I was in a level 20ish zone the other day (forgot the name) and all of a sudden at least 30 or so people all of a sudden started running to this area on the map. I was questing but got curious so I said screw questing.. xD 
We got to this female like boss or whatever it was.. lol and the lag for me was a bit crazy. My graphic settings are set at more high end but omg.. wow I was getting 13 frames in that 10 minute battle.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 17, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Hmm. Are you talking about open world bosses? If so, I was in a level 20ish zone the other day (forgot the name) and all of a sudden at least 30 or so people all of a sudden started running to this area on the map. I was questing but got curious so I said screw questing.. xD
> We got to this female like boss or whatever it was.. lol and the lag for me was a bit crazy. My graphic settings are set at more high end but omg.. wow I was getting 13 frames in that 10 minute battle.



Yea it was phase 2 and 3 for the world event. It was pretty bananas but I had no real lag or disconnects. Warping was slow though.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 17, 2011)

event was just a means to open a new raid dungeon. wish they had just opened it without wasting a crap ton of peoples time lol. but its good they are adding new content, I suppose..


----------



## lemode (Apr 17, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> event was just a means to open a new raid dungeon. wish they had just opened it without wasting a crap ton of peoples time lol. but its good they are adding new content, I suppose..



If you’ve read the 1.2 update…the devs said something about open world PvP. After the debacle known as the ‘event’ yesterday, this game can’t sustain orvr in it’s current state. They limit how many people can be seen on the screen at one time. At one point I thought I was ganking a bard sitting in the back spamming cadence. Well upon stunning him, I was hit by things when no one I saw was targeting or looking at me. Only as I died did I see the people behind me load up. While I lold cuz it was the 1st, repeated deaths to people you can’t see makes mass orvr pointless in the games current state.

Another thing, the devs listened to PvPers about stats and leader boards. For starters, this game should never have such a feature. Eventually the game will become all about clerics like Aion. That’s not a bold statement, that’s going to be evident fact. Just mark my words.

Eh Trion is trying but all their so called balance ideas will be their own death eventually. It happens in almost every MMO I’ve ever played. Even minor changes can derail a playerbase. I plan on paying for 1 more month. But I’m sure I won’t pay after that.

Oh and River of souls is no joke. Could only kill the 1st boss yesterday. Took like 2 hours just to do the 1st boss. No thank you 6 hour raid.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 18, 2011)

So I really want to make a video of the game on my Youtube channel. Any suggestions on what I should focus on or talk about? It's hard to come up with something specific since I am still learning about the game.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 18, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> So I really want to make a video of the game on my Youtube channel. Any suggestions on what I should focus on or talk about? It's hard to come up with something specific since I am still learning about the game.



How about some nifty things that you can do with your soul combination? There are a lot of things that you can do depending on the combination. Some people are really stuck on the, "I'm going to press these two buttons to play this class!" that they forget that there are a lot of other things that you can do.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 18, 2011)

lemode said:


> If you’ve read the 1.2 update…the devs said something about open world PvP. After the debacle known as the ‘event’ yesterday, this game can’t sustain orvr in it’s current state. They limit how many people can be seen on the screen at one time. At one point I thought I was ganking a bard sitting in the back spamming cadence. Well upon stunning him, I was hit by things when no one I saw was targeting or looking at me. Only as I died did I see the people behind me load up. While I lold cuz it was the 1st, repeated deaths to people you can’t see makes mass orvr pointless in the games current state.



eh, open world PVP on non-pvp servers is just false. I've read the notes and cant even find where they mention that.
http://forums.riftgame.com/showthread.php?165691-New-Info-Updates-to-PvP-Souls-Crafting-and-more!

Did you raid with a PUG? is your guild decked out in gear from Greenscale or at least T2? If not, no wonder it took 2 hours to clear the first boss. Not to mention you had no idea what to expect, so there is a learning curve. 

People complain about Rift being not hard-core enough then complain when something takes longer than an hour. Just seems kind of hypocritical to me.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 18, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> How about some nifty things that you can do with your soul combination? There are a lot of things that you can do depending on the combination. Some people are really stuck on the, "I'm going to press these two buttons to play this class!" that they forget that there are a lot of other things that you can do.



Lol but I don't necessarily know what to say on that also. I just came to the game a week or so ago. Though it is nice to have two healing specs to keep me alive and my nice shadow spec. xD 

It would be cool to get one of you guys as a video commentator for the vid. Maybe I could meet you guys up on your server or along those lines and then record. 

I am on server, Arcanis.


----------



## lemode (Apr 18, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> eh, open world PVP on non-pvp servers is just false. I've read the notes and cant even find where they mention that.
> http://forums.riftgame.com/showthread.php?165691-New-Info-Updates-to-PvP-Souls-Crafting-and-more!



it was a blurb under all that and now it's gone as the post was edited. i didn't mean orvr was going to be a part of 1.2 it was just something mentioned that they were working on and would disclose more info when they were closer to getting kinks out.

and when you can flag yourself on PvE servers...for anyone who wanted to partake why wouldn't they?

you can just wait and see.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 18, 2011)

lemode said:


> it was a blurb under all that and now it's gone as the post was edited. i didn't mean orvr was going to be a part of 1.2 it was just something mentioned that they were working on and would disclose more info when they were closer to getting kinks out.
> 
> and when you can flag yourself on PvE servers...for anyone who wanted to partake why wouldn't they?
> 
> you can just wait and see.



I'm still not sure what you're saying will happen. an open world realm vs realm pvp event? That just seems so mind-boggingly impossible to pull off. It would need to be instanced with strict population control, which by definition makes it no longer "open world rvr."


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm on a PvE server because I don't like PvPing. I'm sure many would not welcome this on a PvE server at all.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 18, 2011)

lemode said:


> They limit how many people can be seen on the screen at one time.
> *SNIP*
> Oh and River of souls is no joke. Could only kill the 1st boss yesterday. Took like 2 hours just to do the 1st boss. No thank you 6 hour raid.



I don't know what you're talking about limiting the amount of people on screen. I was playing during the RoS event and at least 50 (Gaurdian and Defiant) people were there and I could see every single one and all the spells hitting the boss. We were all working together to take down the bosses so there was little to no ganking going on. I averaged 9 fps even on low settings because there were so many people on screen ON TOP of the invasions running by as well.

And I have no idea why it took you guys 2 hours to kill 1 boss, in that time on my server we saved the Droughtlands, Iron Pine and part of Shimmersand. I got on at 2:30 pm my time (12:30 the event time, 30 minutes after it started) and we had the whole event done by 5:00 my time. Everyone on the server was working together though until the final fight in The Endless Citadel, then the ganking began. Everyone 40+ was on and doing the higher level areas, Iron Pine, Shimmersand, Stillmoor, etc. It was kind of a let down to be honest :shadedshu I wanted it to last longer; I hope they reset it sometime this week.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> I don't know what you're talking about limiting the amount of people on screen. I was playing during the RoS event and at least 50 (Gaurdian and Defiant) people were there and I could see every single one and all the spells hitting the boss. We were all working together to take down the bosses so there was little to no ganking going on. I averaged 9 fps even on low settings because there were so many people on screen ON TOP of the invasions running by as well.
> 
> And I have no idea why it took you guys 2 hours to kill 1 boss, in that time on my server we saved the Droughtlands, Iron Pine and part of Shimmersand. I got on at 2:30 pm my time (12:30 the event time, 30 minutes after it started) and we had the whole event done by 5:00 my time. Everyone on the server was working together though until the final fight in The Endless Citadel, then the ganking began. Everyone 40+ was on and doing the higher level areas, Iron Pine, Shimmersand, Stillmoor, etc. It was kind of a let down to be honest :shadedshu I wanted it to last longer; I hope they reset it sometime this week.



i have some screen shots of the action on our pvp server (stonecrest) @ the river of souls instance entrance it was completely nutts i had to enable low quality render just to get past 30fps which i noticed how badly the game is actually coded in terms of graphics performance.

when i had all the settings up to "normal" for were i play at i was getting 29fps @ river of souls entrance. i turned all the sliders down to low quality and still was getting 29fps across the board. when i ticked low quality render & restarted the game i was getting solid 40fps. mind you i have a radeon video card which might be a cause for some of the performance issues.  

anywayyyy... the entire top of the citadel was packed wall to wall with people, there were skeletons everywhere on the ground. i'll edit with pictures when i get home


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 20, 2011)

MAN the invasions that happen in higher level ares give a TON of Planarite! Not a complaint at all, by the way. There's usually a huge turnout on my server as well, always 20+ people. I'm reaching the endgame but the grind is KILLING me. Stillmoor is just more the same i.e. go here kill X of Y and collect some of Q. It's kind of making me play less but I just payed for my first paid month so I have to stick it out. One of the reasons I play as much as I do still is to keep amassing money, the way I see it you can never have too much platinum!


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 20, 2011)

money is pretty much worthless end game, after the 125 plat mount. as is planarite. A tank buddy of mine got 3k planarite for tanking an invasion boss. 

When you hit 48 or so the quests will dry up, but I found solo grinding minor rifts in west shimmersand works best for xp, you just have to hit the bonus stages. which really isnt that hard. 

The next best place to grind is the stillmoor castle. Good witchweave, and if you have a 2-3 person group to do the elites there are some nice epics that will drop.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 21, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> money is pretty much worthless end game, after the 125 plat mount. as is planarite. A tank buddy of mine got 3k planarite for tanking an invasion boss.
> 
> When you hit 48 or so the quests will dry up, but I found solo grinding minor rifts in west shimmersand works best for xp, you just have to hit the bonus stages. which really isnt that hard.
> 
> The next best place to grind is the stillmoor castle. Good witchweave, and if you have a 2-3 person group to do the elites there are some nice epics that will drop.



I dont know about being worthless... Soul repairs can add up when you have to pay it off all at once. The planarite will still be good for crafting stuff since you can buy those stat augments from the vendors.

Trying to hit 50 now with my rogue... Just need to hit those instances hard! Got tons of rested exp... was able to do two runs of RD last night with the guild. Short instance but nice rewards! Next will be Lantern Hook! Weeee!


----------



## lemode (Apr 21, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> I dont know about being worthless... Soul repairs can add up when you have to pay it off all at once. The planarite will still be good for crafting stuff since you can buy those stat augments from the vendors.
> 
> Trying to hit 50 now with my rogue... Just need to hit those instances hard! Got tons of rested exp... was able to do two runs of RD last night with the guild. Short instance but nice rewards! Next will be Lantern Hook! Weeee!



yeah i did the same thing on all 3 of my 50's. RD...FoLH...AP/CC BAM 50! i don't like pve very much but thank goodness you get xp and lvl quick in rift.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 21, 2011)

lemode said:


> yeah i did the same thing on all 3 of my 50's. RD...FoLH...AP/CC BAM 50! i don't like pve very much but thank goodness you get xp and lvl quick in rift.



Totally off topic but your avatar. Ever time I read your responces I think of the meme..

In soviet Russia! Rift closes you!

Oh god... I feel dirty and cold! Oh so cold!


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 25, 2011)

A few questions for you folks:

*How much are witchweave bags going for on your servers?* As far as I know only me and one other guy on my shard are making them and when he posts them he has it up for 12ish platinum and they usually go decently fast. I put mine up for 9 platinum and haven't gotten a bite in about 5 days. When a stack (50) of witchweave (3 bags after turning them to bolts) usually goes for 7.5 - 10 platinum that's a decent profit. Just curious.

*How often do you get emblems(amulets??) from master dailies?* I've been doing them for almost 2 weeks after maxing outfitter and I have yet to get ONE emblem/amulet thing. I just picked up the spiritweave bolt recipe so I'm eager to start cranking those out ASAP.

That's about it. I hit 48 this weekend and it's starting to wind down/get repetitive. I get the biggest chunk of my exp with maximum fun from the invasions in Stillmoor and Shimmersand. Yesterday after knocking out a death invasion we regrouped and killed the Baron in the Endless Citadel (I provided support as Bard), I got some pretty sick purple pants from the quest. I'm halfway through 48, though, so the end is near!


----------



## lemode (Apr 25, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> A few questions for you folks:
> 
> *How much are witchweave bags going for on your servers?* As far as I know only me and one other guy on my shard are making them and when he posts them he has it up for 12ish platinum and they usually go decently fast. I put mine up for 9 platinum and haven't gotten a bite in about 5 days. When a stack (50) of witchweave (3 bags after turning them to bolts) usually goes for 7.5 - 10 platinum that's a decent profit. Just curious.
> 
> ...



Artificer plaques drop easiest I guess. I have 3 plaques so far but haven’t gotten the 4th I needed to make the staff I wanted to have pre prestige rank 5. Once 1.2 comes out…I will be able to pick up the prestige rank 5 staff because it will become rank 4 then. The stuff I can craft seems pretty craptastic (to me). I should use the 3 and make this tome that people seem to want. I’m sure I could make platinum that way…but plat’s pretty useless to me when everything I want/need revolves around PvP and favor. With 1.2 patch notes and seeing the new stats on prestige rank 6 weapons/gear…it’s much closer to dungeon raid weapons…causes me to have no desire to invest any time into PvE based gear.

I will see what I can make...and if it earns me any plat when i get home from work tonight.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 25, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> A few questions for you folks:
> 
> *How much are witchweave bags going for on your servers?* As far as I know only me and one other guy on my shard are making them and when he posts them he has it up for 12ish platinum and they usually go decently fast. I put mine up for 9 platinum and haven't gotten a bite in about 5 days. When a stack (50) of witchweave (3 bags after turning them to bolts) usually goes for 7.5 - 10 platinum that's a decent profit. Just curious.
> 
> ...



I sell mine at a rate of about 3-6 a day, I buy some of the mats others I get plenty of from dailies, I get around 8-10 plat on week days and on weekends the price jumps to 13 platinum each and given it costs me about 2-3 platinum in actual purchased mats per bag I would say I am doing alright.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone on Briarcliff, specifically Defiant side? I need to buy all of your shifting planar powder! 

Seriuosly, I make some decent blue weapons for level 32's and sell them for about 2.5 to 3p each! SELL THEM TO ME!


----------



## Thassodar (May 3, 2011)

I hit 50 at 5 AM yesterday after failing a major earth invasion in Shimmersand. The invasions have been pretty hardcore lately on my server, we're failing left and right because you can't heal Imbued Wardstones with the Ascended Augment Wardstone ability. As a bard I can't single target heal one thing, thus I can't focus my healing juices on the stone and most of the time we don't have enough healers to bring the stone's hp up. 

Other than that I don't really have any super awesome gear yet, there's MAYBE 150 or so level 50's on the Defiant side on my server so parties are hard to get together. I'm still having a bitch of a time getting Outfitter Plaques, so I can't make purples yet (which sucks). Seems like everyone in PvP has sick gear so I'm near useless in there unless I'm providing support as bard. We'll see how it goes until the 17th which is when I decide to pay for another month...


----------



## BondExtreme (May 4, 2011)

Anyone know of an active server? I am on Arcanis and it's so hard to get a group together for mid level dungeons :/


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 4, 2011)

I ended my sub last night. I like the game but I find myself not logging in at all. When that happens I have to realise that maybe I shouldn't be handing over $14.99 a month.

I may come back but I dunno. My server has really emptied out once the initial 30 days was up. I could be in main areas and not see anyone at all. Pretty crazy considering how many people were playing at the start. My server (keenblade) has a Medium pop now while it had a high the initial month and a queue.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (May 4, 2011)

Saw this coming.

Last week for kicks I added 14.99$ to my account, ran around my server, saw nobody, nobody was in chat, areas completely empty.

I couldn't go anywhere a month ago without seeing like 30 players on screen.

Just as I predicted.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 4, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Saw this coming.
> 
> Last week for kicks I added 14.99$ to my account, ran around my server, saw nobody, nobody was in chat, areas completely empty.
> 
> ...



Meh, its still booming on Briarcliff. Finally hit 50 last night and equiped my sweet sweet crafted epic bow.

The game is still fun for me and I am pretty sure everyone else. i am looking forward to the patch so i can get more weaponcrafting plaques.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 4, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Saw this coming.
> 
> Last week for kicks I added 14.99$ to my account, ran around my server, saw nobody, nobody was in chat, areas completely empty.
> 
> ...



Grats you proved your a hater, no one plays this horrible game. . . . . it's clear that you don't so much want to see this game fail as you don't want to be proven wrong, please GTFO kthxbia.

The reality is this is a casual game and it is being played as such, I play on Alsbeth, groups aren't horribly difficult to find, especially on weekends, and it beats all the current alternatives.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Grats you proved your a hater, no one plays this horrible game. . . . . it's clear that you don't so much want to see this game fail as you don't want to be proven wrong, please GTFO kthxbia.
> 
> The reality is this is a casual game and it is being played as such, I play on Alsbeth, groups aren't horribly difficult to find, especially on weekends, and it beats all the current alternatives.



I am sure that there will be server mergers for the more of the lower pop servers. I am hoping later on. Sorry thts its crappy for you on your servers.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 4, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> I am sure that there will be server mergers for the more of the lower pop servers. I am hoping later on. Sorry thts its crappy for you on your servers.



I want server mergers badly, on average the population on at any one time is around 1-2k players of which around 25%'ish are 50 of which maybe 40%'ish are Defiant, my server seems to have a pretty healthy PVP community (on a PVE server (go figure)), so groups for T2 have become more scarce by a noticeable margin, but I can usually still get a group for the dailies, so things are by no means "crappy" but one of the advantages of a high population server is more people looking for things to do, so I do hope they are coming in the next 2 months or so. I don't think this game is dead or even dieing or even close to it, but I am not convince it will make it to the 1 year mark with a 500,000 player base yet either.

I'd much rather play this than WoW or EQ of FF14 or DCU or City of Hero's / Villians , for the main reason that they have adopted a model of the players dictate the content of the game, rather than devs telling you what you "want" to play.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2011)

Belmont servers are hard to get groups together, even being a healer and having my buddy tank. Took us nearly 2 hours to find 3 dps. Hopefully the LFG tool well help, which I don't see it helping that much. Maybe when it's cross shard... it will actually be worth using. I hit 45 the other day, I enjoying the questing and downing rifts. But after doing that for a few hours... it get's really old. But if groups don't come together any faster then I'll be dropping out.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 4, 2011)

I'm disappointed that experts are being made easier. A lot easier. I find the challenge half the fun. If I can just skip through them without any hassle, whats the point? As much as it sucks dieing 10 times figuring out a boss, I would rather do it that way.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 4, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> I'm disappointed that experts are being made easier. A lot easier. I find the challenge half the fun. If I can just skip through them without any hassle, whats the point? As much as it sucks dieing 10 times figuring out a boss, I would rather do it that way.



Yea, I heard of that and i was kind of bummed about that. I loved Burning Crusade when it came out because Herorics were just that, heroic! You need to bring your A game and be a real team player to get through some of those.

We shall see how it goes though... On a slightly different note, i do like how major invasions are happening more frequently!


----------



## NinkobEi (May 4, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> We shall see how it goes though... On a slightly different note, i do like how major invasions are happening more frequently!



yeah its nice to be able to get planarite a bit easier. On my server its crowded as hell though and very laggy. I didnt have much of a problem with the phase 2 event, but the invasions lately have been murder on my pc. guess I need to OC more...

^ to the guy who was looking for a crowded server, Shadefallen does pretty well I think. Lots of geared 50s and lots of new 50s. I even have a group to run with Saturday 7 AM central time ;D


----------



## lemode (May 4, 2011)

i'm still playing like crazy.

finally found a decent group i can play with daily. i'm fully t2 geared now and i am almost prestige rank 6 on my rogue and pr5 on my mage. can't wait for 1.2 because i will be fresh to rank 6 and i will undoubtedly get my server 1st for the new prestige rank 6 daggers! since favor cap is 150k i will need 3 more to get the bow after that. but i am not buying anything till 1.2 goes live.

they are having an event from today to the 9th leading upto the 1.2 event.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 4, 2011)

Hey my post wasn't meant as a slam against the game. I have to admit it's one of the very best MMO's I've played and if I had time I'd play more but the past several weeks I don't find myself logging in and when I have time I find myself playing other games I have that I haven't beat. 

Rift is cool. They'll merge servers I'm sure and I know I will eventually return...when I don't have other games I'd rather play.


----------



## Thassodar (May 4, 2011)

I haven't had any problems finding parties, Carrion is still going plenty strong. Always people in Meridian, always at least 10 people in invasions. Guardians, however, are lacking in numbers by my understanding. They never really show up in force to invasions and the general consensus (heard FROM actual Guardian players) is that they're a bunch of douches. They don't help other players, they don't do anything productive, they don't form raids, nothing. The five or so Guardians that DO show up for invasions (when we have 20 lol) always bash on the Guardian side.

As far as quitting goes... I don't know. I've never done endgame anything before, although it is tempting because I want to be able to kick the ass of _anyone_ who comes my way. If the level cap is raised in the future, though, all that gear is useless...

I sincerely hope Trion has something big in the pipelines soon, people should not be getting bored with the game only 2 months out. I'm crossing my fingers...


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 11, 2011)

1.2 patch has hit! A quick list of things that have been added!

-Wardrobe function
-Crafting Rifts
-LFG Dungeon finder (local server, not cross server)
-Ton's of class balances and buffs
-10 man expert rifts
-Slivers (alternate reality rifts)
-Chances to get more crafting plaques
-Clother vendor (costumes!)
-Making expert dungeons more melee friendly

There is a lot more that you can find out via the official forums but I love the wardrobe function! My rogue looks like a Hooters waitress! 

I am excited to try the new experts to see how they are... any one care to comment on the difference?


----------



## lemode (May 12, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> 1.2 patch has hit! A quick list of things that have been added!
> 
> -Wardrobe function
> -Crafting Rifts
> ...




They’ve dumbed down the t1s and t2s too much imo.

However valor and the PvP balance has made me love my rogue so much! All the new Marksmen that have popped up are fodder to my assassin (which I have been playing 51 points into sin since I hit 50 so now I LOVE IT EVEN MORE!) They changed marksman all together really. You now get a ranged insta silence with a 15 second cd that’s awesome but OPd imo. 







Also got server 1st on 2 of the new rank 6 PvP items. And one of the items that was moved from honored to decorated from the port scion vendor. Bought the port scion dagger just to be the server 1st cuz I know no one had bought that lolz. The PvP balance has made me love the game again tbh.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 12, 2011)

Yeh, dungeons are just plain boring now. They went from requiring some knowledge of game mechanics, to being able to run through blindfold with a cigarette in your mouth. My cleric heals went from ~1900 to ~2400 regular. I heal for 3k non-crits, up from 2400. My old highest crit was 5200, I have to assume I will be able to heal for 7k or more now, assuming the tank ever gets that low, which he wont because all the mobs hit like pansies now. I may roll a mage tank soon just to see if it can be done.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 12, 2011)

what server is everyone in? im in one i think its called lorthem or something


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 12, 2011)

They need to create a shard transfer feature. I would gladly pay money to switch to another server.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 13, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> what server is everyone in? im in one i think its called lorthem or something



Would it be Lotham by chance? I know that is a pretty populated sever.

Well i had a chance to do Expert Iron Tombs and wow... they really did nerf it... our group pretty much did face roll it. I suppose it's for the best for us that don't have too much time... but still... I was liking the difficulty because you had to be on your game.

I am liking the increased plaques for crafting BUT I don't like how underpowered the level 50 epic quality items for Weapon master our...

I currently have the Bow and two handed cleric mace and their level 50 blue quality equivalents are actually better and cheaper to make. I think it's totally wrong considering the differences of materials needed to craft both. How are the other crafting classes like? Are your plaque items better than their blue versions?


----------



## NinkobEi (May 13, 2011)

Runecrafting is a gold mine. I have made hundreds of plat in the last few weeks ;D


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 13, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Runecrafting is a gold mine. I have made hundreds of plat in the last few weeks ;D



I dont doubt you but man its a huge pain in the ass... maybe not so much now that we have crafting rifts along with the current daily event of collecting dragonmaw shells. I have gotten so many good reagents from thta. Weee!


----------



## digibucc (May 13, 2011)

im brand spanking new to the game and looking for pointers.
im not a typical mmo player, i play solo alot.

i am interested in rift as it sounds i can wander and just happen upon massive mmo battles.
is that the case?

any beginner tips?a


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 13, 2011)

digibucc said:


> im brand spanking new to the game and looking for pointers.
> im not a typical mmo player, i play solo alot.
> 
> i am interested in rift as it sounds i can wander and just happen upon massive mmo battles.
> ...



You can... I know in the mid 40's bracket. A lot of people form Shimmersand rift hunting groups. Its a desert contested area and people do the rifts because they drop high end ingredients for crafting and good rewards.

With that, you can be with your raid and the opposing factions raid can roll up behind you... Also when events happen in contested zones, there are usually huge battles that happen before, during, and after the boss has been summoned.

The game is soloable and there are many ways to go about it... You can go by doing quests, you can level exclusively from rifting, or you can do Warfronts (instanced PvP). All three of those are viable ways of leveling up.

if you want to make money, I would suggest going all three gathering... all level ingredients are used in all sorts of crafting. Also people buy supplies to do their crafting dailies so there is never a short on demand for that!


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 13, 2011)

How is the end game on here? stuff to do? fun dungeons or fun PVP?


----------



## NinkobEi (May 13, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> I dont doubt you but man its a huge pain in the ass... maybe not so much now that we have crafting rifts along with the current daily event of collecting dragonmaw shells. I have gotten so many good reagents from thta. Weee!



Not a pain in the ass at all. I make 3 of a handful of runes each day, put them up on the auction house for 1-2 plat, and log off. Maybe 30 mins worth of work lol. Even buying materials from the AH I make a good profit. Most runes cost mere nickles to make in materials. Even better if you have an outfitter friend with a large supply of soulhides. 

In fact runecrafting has gotten to be more of a pain with the update, since a lot of recipes require a lot more materials. 

A large chunk of money comes from regular Rifts, the Epic augments. They sell for 25 plat each easy. 

Endgame is alright. I'm currently demotivated to do any content at all though. The increase in price on T2 gear combined with the decrease plaque rewards is a bit much. That and dungeons are walk-through with zero challenge now make me very disinterested. Was thinking about taking up PVP, but its usually a steamroll one way or the other. Very few close games (at least for me, lately).

My guild isnt big enough to raid greenscale, and from what I've heard the new 10-man dungeon difficulty puts all other raid content to shame. The top guilds on my server havent even killed a boss yet. I guess it just takes time to learn it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 13, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Runecrafting is a gold mine. I have made hundreds of plat in the last few weeks ;D





kuroikenshi said:


> I dont doubt you but man its a huge pain in the ass... maybe not so much now that we have crafting rifts along with the current daily event of collecting dragonmaw shells. I have gotten so many good reagents from thta. Weee!



I went Butchering / Outfitter / Runecrafting , and it has been a gold mine, everything feeds itself and I never have any problems with mats in fact I end up selling a fair amount because I end up needing bank space.

I made around 70 plat today between dailies and an expert and selling runes and rune mats on the auction house, best part is because all the proffesions feed rune crafting it doesn't cost you a dime to level.


----------



## lemode (May 13, 2011)

digibucc said:


> im brand spanking new to the game and looking for pointers.
> im not a typical mmo player, i play solo alot.
> 
> i am interested in rift as it sounds i can wander and just happen upon massive mmo battles.
> ...



dude digi...roll on reclaimer defiant side if you get this game i have 2 50's on the server. Mage and Rogue. hell roll a war and i will roll a cleric and lvl with you!

i think it really depends on what you want to experience. for beginners clerics and warriors are probably the best classes to start off with...easy to lvl with both.


----------



## BondExtreme (May 13, 2011)

Lemode, I may want to get on your server. However the idiot devs didn't even implement a way to transfer to different servers. UGH!!! Seriously, I would gladly pay them money to transfer. I just need to get off of this piece of s**t PvE server. PvP servers are where all the fun is at.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 13, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> How is the end game on here? stuff to do? fun dungeons or fun PVP?



There is a lot to do in my opinion... 

-Expert Dungeons (5 man content-All lower end dungeons get )
-Expert Rifts/Slivers (10 man endgame)
-Raids (20 man content)
-Invasions
-Crafting Rifts
-Warfronts (Instanced PvP)


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 13, 2011)

what is a crafting rift?


----------



## Thassodar (May 13, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> what is a crafting rift?



They just added them Tuesday but from what I gather (from personal experience) is that you get a Planar Lure - Outfitter and go up to a Rift Tear. Once you use the Lure the Rift busts open and it's like a normal Rift but the enemies are have different names, usually names related to crafting items. After you go through all the stages of the Rift you get a TRUCKLOAD of crafting materials depending on the level of the zone and the level of the person who busted open the rift. I don't think crafting Rifts are soloable so you'd need 7-10 people to clear it but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Flak (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, sad too see it already, but on the server I am on the population is dropping fast.  I'm not sure what happened in the game but I no longer feel the "need" to play which makes me sick cause my sub is for 3 months.    Used to be able to get full groups at anytime in Stillmoor, now you can't even get a full group in stillmoor on the weekends.  And it's close to impossible to find people to do experts anymore.  Think maybe it's time they decommission some servers to push pops up again.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 13, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> They just added them Tuesday but from what I gather (from personal experience) is that you get a Planar Lure - Outfitter and go up to a Rift Tear. Once you use the Lure the Rift busts open and it's like a normal Rift but the enemies are have different names, usually names related to crafting items. After you go through all the stages of the Rift you get a TRUCKLOAD of crafting materials depending on the level of the zone and the level of the person who busted open the rift. I don't think crafting Rifts are soloable so you'd need 7-10 people to clear it but it's definitely worth it.



As long as your using the lure on a minor rift you can solo them with some skill, and duo them with no trouble, if it's used on a major rift, then yes you need at least 5 people and to be fairly geared, I haven't heard about it being used on a raid rift yet, but my guild has 20 people and about an hour set aside to see if you can even do it, so we are going to try tonight.


----------



## digibucc (May 13, 2011)

lemode said:


> dude digi...roll on reclaimer defiant side if you get this game i have 2 50's on the server. Mage and Rogue. hell roll a war and i will roll a cleric and lvl with you!
> 
> i think it really depends on what you want to experience. for beginners clerics and warriors are probably the best classes to start off with...easy to lvl with both.



i bought it and started a few days before i posted here, i made a rogue , i wanted to go 
saboteur, ranger, marksman.  that is gonna be tough i assume as i solo alot and am new to it.

more than willing to restart with another, and to play along with you would be awesome.  
first thing i thought on playing was i gotta get some tips from soviet, and go on some runs 

idk how we hook up in game, but let me know.  i'll be putting some hours in.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (May 14, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i bought it and started a few days before i posted here, i made a rogue , i wanted to go
> saboteur, ranger, marksman.  that is gonna be tough i assume as i solo alot and am new to it.
> 
> more than willing to restart with another, and to play along with you would be awesome.
> ...



If you want simple and seriously survivable go Bard, I recommend Bard / Ranger / Saboture till about 30-32 after that you don't have enough points to put enough into ranger to get the upgraded pet and still be able to have bard survivability, at 32 go Bard / Riftstalker / Nightblade , with heavy emphasis on Riftstalker until about 46'ish then go back to Bard / ranger / Saboture , with these builds it's quite easy to survive pulling as many as 4 or 5 mobs and at lvl 50 it's not uncommon for me to deal with 10 + mobs at a time, it's not the quickest class at killing things, but it's has the highest solo survivability out of any class / soul combination I have played, your also not reliant on potions or consumables like food, and bard buffs are the best in the game.

Give it a try before re-rolling, you may like it you may hate it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2011)

I guess i will start to play this one aswell, because it look like best product for mmo till date.
Will play on EU SERVERS> DEFINETLY PvE.Dont like PVP.


----------



## lemode (May 14, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i bought it and started a few days before i posted here, i made a rogue , i wanted to go
> saboteur, ranger, marksman.  that is gonna be tough i assume as i solo alot and am new to it.
> 
> more than willing to restart with another, and to play along with you would be awesome.
> ...



just contact me in game...

wheelchairjouster on reclaimer


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2011)

Im already lvl11 and game really takes in it, its best I had ever played till now.I started with rouge+bladedancer+forgot . I like invasions and rifts very much  and now i watching eurovision.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 15, 2011)

I will throw it out there as well... if any of you are in the Japan or Australian time frame and you dont have a guild, why not try Briarcliff Defiant side? We are a small guild who just likes to run stuff when we can. We all have families and kids so we have kind of take care of those before we play so we dont usually get on until around 9pm during the regular week.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2011)

How long did it take to get rank 6 pvp? In my players career I am only 13k/45k to rank 2 pvp. I dont pvp a lot, granted, but still!


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2011)

Im lvl12 in game but I cant decide what skills to take so I didnt took any yet havent even opened skill tree.Maybe you got any suggestions waht skills to learn in first place for rogue and bladedancer?


----------



## lemode (May 15, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> How long did it take to get rank 6 pvp? In my players career I am only 13k/45k to rank 2 pvp. I dont pvp a lot, granted, but still!



took me around 26 days to hit  rank 6 and get all my rank 6 gear.


----------



## digibucc (May 15, 2011)

yeah i am in pve... never been much for pvp
i'll join with you if you can help me not get my ass kicked...


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2011)

lemode said:


> took me around 26 days to hit  rank 6 and get all my rank 6 gear.



26 days of..how many hours? lol. I have been getting maybe 7k prestige an hour if lucky.. ofc guardian is in a slump. only won 1/3 games today.


----------



## lemode (May 15, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> 26 days of..how many hours? lol. I have been getting maybe 7k prestige an hour if lucky..



not sure exactly. i've pvpd on all my toons so it's hard to say the EXACT time spent if you only have 1. I know a guy on another server who did it within 10 days after everyone 1st started hitting 50. but he never slept so he's a different case.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2011)

is it worth it to buy rank 2, rank 3 gear while going through? or should I just save for 5/6

Also, what about clerics give you the most problems? gotta use my advantages ;P


----------



## lemode (May 16, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah i am in pve... never been much for pvp
> i'll join with you if you can help me not get my ass kicked...



okay...stick to your pve server then cuz i can't promise that haha. tell me what server you're on and i still may join you!



Ninkobwi said:


> is it worth it to buy rank 2, rank 3 gear while going through? or should I just save for 5/6
> 
> Also, what about clerics give you the most problems? gotta use my advantages ;P



Healing in general is powerful in this game and really depends on the player. With 1.2 marksman IS a ranged mage/cleric killer so the only people I have problems with are the r6 geared clerics. It will depend on valor gear basically. You guys have some uber mitigation that can make you damn near invincible.

Um…for visible classes I’d suggest buying all the gear you can for 3/4 don’t worry about it till you hit p3 if you’re already there and have favor…just save it for 5/6.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 16, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> is it worth it to buy rank 2, rank 3 gear while going through? or should I just save for 5/6
> 
> Also, what about clerics give you the most problems? gotta use my advantages ;P



I would just wait... you can level pretty fast if you are in good groups and do quests... so getting the lower pieces would kind of be a waste.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 17, 2011)

Today i found that there are reset skill option at class trainer.Does it reset all skill tree andi can build my char a new for free? or does it got some requirements to do reset.I jsut was afraid to click on it  because i dont know its instant or there will be option given


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Today i found that there are reset skill option at class trainer.Does it reset all skill tree andi can build my char a new for free? or does it got some requirements to do reset.I jsut was afraid to click on it  because i dont know its instant or there will be option given



The reset skill, only reset's the current soul/build


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 18, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> The reset skill, only reset's the current soul/build



Also to add to it, i think it maxes out to 50g per respec when you have done it enough.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 18, 2011)

Today i hit lvl20.Wanted to ask if i still can do some lvling in starting area or need to move to next area?And about those achievements are they any good .or just like steam no purpose at all.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 18, 2011)

At L20 you should move on.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 22, 2011)

Click for free 7 day trial

Finally got into my flow of making money. I rule the mid level weapon range on the AH. buy 3p worth of mats, make 30p in profits!


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 22, 2011)

you playin on EU or US servers me on EU refuge server.


----------



## kuroikenshi (May 24, 2011)

So Trion just announced that come the 1.3 patch, they will be offering server transfers! Some of the cool things with this are as follows...

1. FREE!
2. You can transfer once a week.
3. Guild Leaders can transfer their entire guild (EXP, PERKS, ranks) with them.

I believe our guild will be doing this... if anyone is considering doing this... I would probably shoot for a medium server.

Reason being that since the AFK timer has been extended (like 2 hours you can stay logged into the server) that queues are going to go back up there again.

Only thing I am worried about are about ninja looters.. free transfers that you can do once a week, you can make quite the haul.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 24, 2011)

Anything about upping dungeon difficulty? or class balance?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone still playing? I got bored with it after hitting 50... and canceled. Was waiting for 1.3 (i think) patch, to change servers.. Belmont population isn't that great, but most of the ppl on there are either cleric or rogues lol So I was gonna jump on to a more populated server...


----------



## kuroikenshi (Jun 10, 2011)

Still playing here! Just havent posted anything cause nothing of interest has happened yet.

Currently leveling my cleric... I am doing a inquisitor/sentinal/warden build and I am having a great time! Kill 5 consecutitive people in IPP this morning! Would kill one and then another jumped out to take me out.


----------



## Flak (Jun 10, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Anyone still playing? I got bored with it after hitting 50... and canceled. Was waiting for 1.3 (i think) patch, to change servers.. Belmont population isn't that great, but most of the ppl on there are either cleric or rogues lol So I was gonna jump on to a more populated server...




I paid for a 3 month sub but stopped playing before the free 30days even ended.  Once I hit lvl 50 with more then one char the game got boring.  Was hard to get guild groups or even pugs for experts.  Tried to play the game again when they added the dungeon finder, but that didn't seem to alleviate any of the issues I have on my particular server (Alsbeth).  I've sat in game queued in the dungeon finder Fri and Sat on my server and never got a group (and I've tried to queue as healer/tank/dps....).  And we are talking queued for more then an hour.  So after that experience I don't think I've even logged in for 10+ days now.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 10, 2011)

account ran out last week. I havent missed it at all. Latest patch pretty much ruined it for me, as it has turned into WoW 1.3. T2s once were hard-core but now pretty much effortless. Expert/Raid rifts are pretty much rewardless. There's nothing to do that increases gear except 20 man raids.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 10, 2011)

Flak said:


> I paid for a 3 month sub but stopped playing before the free 30days even ended.  Once I hit lvl 50 with more then one char the game got boring.  Was hard to get guild groups or even pugs for experts.  Tried to play the game again when they added the dungeon finder, but that didn't seem to alleviate any of the issues I have on my particular server (Alsbeth).  I've sat in game queued in the dungeon finder Fri and Sat on my server and never got a group (and I've tried to queue as healer/tank/dps....).  And we are talking queued for more then an hour.  So after that experience I don't think I've even logged in for 10+ days now.



yeah i got 6 months, within 3 months i was bored... and i was playing beta also


----------



## Flak (Jun 10, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> yeah i got 6 months, within 3 months i was bored... and i was playing beta also



I also beta tested the game, started with beta 3.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 10, 2011)

Flak said:


> I also beta tested the game, started with beta 3.



i believe i started on 4, then the game was interesting. But month after launch it started to go down hill for me.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 10, 2011)

Ye same for me aswell, bought 3months went to 27lvl 2weeks time, and now didnt play for 2-3 weeks already.So i guess diablo2 is only game that got biggest playtime for me noone can beat it  hope D3 will be same.I guess i goona quit mmos because in the end they just got boring.


----------



## lemode (Jun 11, 2011)

i'm playing till battlefield 3 comes out. 2 rank 6 toons fully geared and working on a warrior. last will be a cleric.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 14, 2011)

it looks like mobile authentication dont work with andrid 2.3 version. I decided to ask to remove that option from my account and guess what they say i must call them and call will charge me, so i just said go to hell.because all mayor mmo game supports can solve problems by email. so i said give me back my money than for those 3 months what i cant play.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 15, 2011)

Arciks said:


> it looks like mobile authentication dont work with andrid 2.3 version. I decided to ask to remove that option from my account and guess what they say i must call them and call will charge me, so i just said go to hell.because all mayor mmo game supports can solve problems by email. so i said give me back my money than for those 3 months what i cant play.



wow  

yeah most games are good about either refunding un played game time.. or credit you for it. WoW credit me for every day i didn't play (4 months), but after this I hope you get refund money.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok it went good for me i had no need to call em just emailed em all my info toemail and it was ok, they turned off authenticator for me.And i just quit RIFT after that, and i even received full refund of my prepaid 3months back


----------



## kuroikenshi (Jun 28, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Ok it went good for me i had no need to call em just emailed em all my info toemail and it was ok, they turned off authenticator for me.And i just quit RIFT after that, and i even received full refund of my prepaid 3months back



Nice! Glad everything worked out for you. 

Still playing here. guild transfered to the new recommended oceanic server of Laethys. The transfering process was really super easy and fast. Was pretty impressed. Finally got my cleric to level 50 and have started to heal in T2's. My frist T2 was pretty crazy since I think I am a bit undergeared for them. I had to pop every cooldown and utilize every skill i had to keep everyone alive for practically every pull.

We were doing RD... ended up getting some good loot though! Anyone else on laethys server?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 28, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> Nice! Glad everything worked out for you.
> 
> Still playing here. guild transfered to the new recommended oceanic server of Laethys. The transfering process was really super easy and fast. Was pretty impressed. Finally got my cleric to level 50 and have started to heal in T2's. My frist T2 was pretty crazy since I think I am a bit undergeared for them. I had to pop every cooldown and utilize every skill i had to keep everyone alive for practically every pull.
> 
> We were doing RD... ended up getting some good loot though! Anyone else on laethys server?



I can say only one thing than rift was the best mmo i played in long time but still it diidnt catch me


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 28, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I can say only one thing than rift was the best mmo i played in long time but still it diidnt catch me



It's not for everyone, the MMO genre is kinda stuck in a elves and goblins rut, the one thing I enjoy most about RIFT is that it's not wow, and it requires skill not a bunch of addons doing half the work for you.

Since 1.3 my server went from no que to a sometimes 30 + and even 45 + min que.

Anyone else on Alsbeth now?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 28, 2011)

kuroikenshi said:


> Nice! Glad everything worked out for you.
> 
> Still playing here. guild transfered to the new recommended oceanic server of Laethys. The transfering process was really super easy and fast. Was pretty impressed. Finally got my cleric to level 50 and have started to heal in T2's. My frist T2 was pretty crazy since I think I am a bit undergeared for them. I had to pop every cooldown and utilize every skill i had to keep everyone alive for practically every pull.
> 
> We were doing RD... ended up getting some good loot though! Anyone else on laethys server?



T2's used to be like that for well-geared clerics. It was more fun. Now I can nap through T2s, very little challenge. That said, moving on to Raids is a lot more fun..though can only do it ONCE per week. Total bummer.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 29, 2011)

okay, now I realize this is an old thread but Steam has the game on sale for $7.50 or the collectors digital for $10. If anyone is still playing this game there is a couple of things I would really like to know. 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/39120/

First is it really worth the $10 per month that a person has to pay? I mean that is $120 per year. Is it that much better than Guild Wars? I played Guild Wars for 3 years and my total investment was about $100 with the different game purchases. Now with Rift if a person plays for 3 years, he or she will have almost $400 invested!!

So, is it really worth it? Is it that much better than Guild Wars? 

Thanks in advance!
Stinger


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 29, 2011)

It went down to $10 a month? That's news to me 
I am currently taking a break on it. I think im level 45 or 46. 
The game is a little different than WoW. Has new systems in place but can be confusing at times.
Game is beautiful and your computer should be able to run it flawlessly. 
I believe you do get the first month free so that is a bonus. After the month free, only you can decide if it's worth playing.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 29, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> It went down to $10 a month? That's news to me
> I am currently taking a break on it. I think im level 45 or 46.
> The game is a little different than WoW. Has new systems in place but can be confusing at times.
> Game is beautiful and your computer should be able to run it flawlessly.
> I believe you do get the first month free so that is a bonus. After the month free, only you can decide if it's worth playing.



LOL, I should have clarified that man, it is $10 per month if a person pays for the entire year. If done monthly it is $15....Sorry for not including that.

And I decided to grab it for $7.50 and give it a try. It was going to go off sale tomorrow morning of which I would be at work, so I figured due to the month free I would give it a shot.


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 29, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> LOL, I should have clarified that man, it is $10 per month if a person pays for the entire year. If done monthly it is $15....Sorry for not including that.
> 
> And I decided to grab it for $7.50 and give it a try. It was going to go off sale tomorrow morning of which I would be at work, so I figured due to the month free I would give it a shot.



Not trying to sound ignorant but Rift is a good game to play until Star Wars: The Old Republic comes out this year in December.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 29, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Not trying to sound ignorant but Rift is a good game to play until Star Wars: The Old Republic comes out this year in December.



Do you really think SW will be better than rift I think they all are similar in mostly ways, its because its new release thats whats makes people think ''ye this game could be better'' but reallly is not.


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 29, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Do you really think SW will be better than rift I think they all are similar in mostly ways, its because its new release thats whats makes people think ''ye this game could be better'' but reallly is not.



Yes yes yes yes yes......... it will be better...

SWTOR has been in production waaay longer than Rift. SWTOR has a bigger team. SWTOR has more in-game systems in place. SWTOR has a MUCH MUCH MUCH larger fan base and I don't even need to explain why... SWTOR is all story driven. SWTOR is all dialogue. That means no more shopping for quests that have no meaning to you or your story. SWTOR has companion characters which completely change the storyline and gameplay in many different ways. SWTOR has a morality meter which also changes gameplay. SWTOR, you have your own starship where you can do many many various things.
There is a reason that SWTOR has earned its title of most anticipated MMO. Nuff said


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 29, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes......... it will be better...
> 
> SWTOR has been in production waaay longer than Rift. SWTOR has a bigger team. SWTOR has more in-game systems in place. SWTOR has a MUCH MUCH MUCH larger fan base and I don't even need to explain why... SWTOR is all story driven. SWTOR is all dialogue. That means no more shopping for quests that have no meaning to you or your story. SWTOR has companion characters which completely change the storyline and gameplay in many different ways. SWTOR has a morality meter which also changes gameplay. SWTOR, you have your own starship where you can do many many various things.
> There is a reason that SWTOR has earned its title of most anticipated MMO. Nuff said



Hmm than i guess its cool game than  maybe will try it out if it will get good rewievs
but still its like all others you stand still and kill mobs but i want action like in TERA on vindictus or rusty hearts where you got free combat system.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't think I made it through my second month of Rift. I'm sure my main is the the high 30 to low 40 range...can't remember.

Anyways the game is decent, looks great but the fun factor for me just wasn't there.

WoW looks hella worse visually but is a much more fun game.

TOR is going to ROCK!!


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 29, 2011)

I hit lvl 50 got pvp rank 4 and got bored. 
3 reasons i quit playing.
1. World pvp is a joke with only a few death squads running around in a group of 20
2. end game is 100% about pve
3. I'm in school


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 30, 2011)

Guildwars 2 hurry up


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 30, 2011)

I bought the pre-release with all the perks and then played for like two days. It was so boring and clunky. I hate the animations, and I hate the generic feel of the non stop rifts and stuff. Also the talent tree setup is not to my liking.  Maybe it gets more diverse at a higher level, but it was too generic and boring for me to level past 10-15 or something.


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 30, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I bought the pre-release with all the perks and then played for like two days. It was so boring and clunky. I hate the animations, and I hate the generic feel of the non stop rifts and stuff. Also the talent tree setup is not to my liking.  Maybe it gets more diverse at a higher level, but it was too generic and boring for me to level past 10-15 or something.



Yeah. I kinda felt the same way which is why I quit before 50


----------



## Blaircroft (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 4 level 50s I played for 6 months. With work and school I dont have time for it. I pvp mostly because I worked when my guild raided. Other then the fact that Trion changes the game every two months I kinda liked it. I hope Swtor is going to be everything and more. Ive been waiting on this game for years.


----------

